# Re: Arby



## BadNun

This started my love of TTs He was a 2001 very badly treated 225. I called him Arby.










I spent a fortune and did my best, even learning how to change coils and make my own micro switches.....i fixed what felt like everything but it still had hundreds of problems, it was always in a garage being fixed. I had a choice of another huge bill or just get rid. I was very upset because i wanted a TT.

Now i need a car, it must be like a TT and it must be silver.

This is Arby 2










2001 225 Mapped and has lovely V6 wheels which i had refurbed, i fitted a 3 bar grill and some other little things. I did like him but i think i rushed buying him and always felt it was not for me, it was a lovely car but i just had a feeling so i kept looking for the one.....well the 3rd but anyway.

Say goodbye Arby 2 and thanks for all the fun. Bye Arby 2.










I kept the wheels too. Now i need a car......it must be like a TT because i just love TTs and it must be silver and a soft top.

That will do nice thank you. A 2003 and it has a hard-top and a TV. 










I will stop looking now i promise. 3rd time lucky.


----------



## BadNun

Change the grill.










Take out the old.



















In with the new.


----------



## BadNun

Diffuser.


----------



## BadNun

Roof clean.










Give it a light hose down.










I add the milton to a empty spray bottle filled with warm water (I use 2 tablets) spray the whole roof and work into the seams with a soft nail brush, leave for 10 min.

Rinse off with the hose and then wash with baby shampoo using the nail brush to work into the seams.










Then rinse off well and apply the Multi task cleaner, leave for 10 min.

Rinse off and shampoo again using the brush, after a final rinse leave to dry before you use the fabsil.

Now while you wash check your drip trays behind the seats......i did not and now have a small puddle behind the passenger seat because the drip tray is overflowing, however i have done this on Arby 2.



















The tool is just a long piece of fibre glass, the trays fill with muck and leaves and the drain hole blocks.










I can now pour a glass of water in the trays, i pushed the rod down the drivers side to be on the safe side.


----------



## BadNun

Now tidy up the engine bay a little before i start on getting it ready to map. It is not too bad, i took off the covers to clean and refit later as they had heavy marks.










That yellow dipstick is bugging me because the handle is orange but when i change the manifold cover i will probably snap it like last time anyway  so i bought one off the bay.










Right now to get the broken plastic cover off the manifold.










2 screws hold the plate in that hooks into the dip stick pipe, removing the plate is how i broke the last pipe and this time i got it off without snapping the thing lol but as it's yellow it's going anyway.










Using a saw i got the plastic off the screws and removed them easy after that.



















Put it back together and put the alloy caps on, finish it off with a old guy oil ring and a battery LCD mod










I have ordered a new white coolant bottle which i will fit soon.


----------



## BadNun

I am loving the liquid TT and the Telly.










Ebay number 162139437322 for the centre console from Germany


----------



## BadNun

Splitter










New plates as the others let it down and the splitter make a nice front end.










I'm going to put the V6 wheels and the roof on this weekend if i get chance......i'm not too sure about those black 19s


----------



## VdoubleU

Don't sell this one as you clearly do really want a silver TT roadster :lol:


----------



## BadNun

Air filter hmmmm Cone or BMC wak box


----------



## TT Tom TT

Very nice, I would suggest you purchase some carb cleaner to nicely clean up your inlet mani' and turbo charge pipe as they're a little grubby. Try and not get it on your hands though!


----------



## BadNun

TT Tom TT said:


> Very nice, I would suggest you purchase some carb cleaner to nicely clean up your inlet mani' and turbo charge pipe as they're a little grubby. Try and not get it on your hands though!


I have not had the time yet i just drool over this one, I am thinking about polished, but you told me about down pipes and tips in the past so i may just save and get the lot......i'm keeping this one honest


----------



## BadNun

VdoubleU said:


> Don't sell this one as you clearly do really want a silver TT roadster :lol:


Yes i really want a TT.......and Tom Hardy or Ryan Reynolds


----------



## 3TT3

BadNun said:


> VdoubleU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't sell this one as you clearly do really want a silver TT roadster :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i really want a TT.......and Tom Hardy or Ryan Reynolds
Click to expand...

Heh thread stopper right there.. 
Nice engine bay work tho! .Hope you got all the nasty plastic bits before they got into the sump.


----------



## IPG3.6

BadNun said:


> VdoubleU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't sell this one as you clearly do really want a silver TT roadster :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i really want a TT.......and Tom Hardy or Ryan Reynolds
Click to expand...

Brilliant

Car is looking very nice though!


----------



## Harry ScroTTer

You have to keep those black wheels on! Love them!!


----------



## BadNun

With the hard-top on


----------



## BadNun

Now i need to put the V6 wheels on and decide which to keep, i would like your opinions.


----------



## BadNun

With V6s on.


----------



## 3TT3

v6


----------



## BadNun

3TT3 said:


> v6


I'm thinking V6 too, i think the black 19s would be better suited for a fella.


----------



## Oranoco

I would refurb and colour change the black wheels if it were mine.

Roadster gathering at AITP lol


----------



## BadNun

Oranoco said:


> I would refurb and colour change the black wheels if it were mine.
> 
> Roadster gathering at AITP lol


They have had a refurb but i think they may look good silver......groan, i can't rush selling a pair because i will regret it for sure. I do know i'm not taken with them matt black, i'm 100% on that.


----------



## Oranoco

Wheel choice and colour is a minefield. You'll never please everyone and that doesn't really matter as long as you're happy, but wheels can make or break a car.

I wanted a set of TSW Phoenix 3 spokes on my first car, how glad am I now I didn't manage that one lol


----------



## Harry ScroTTer

Tho s e V6s really suit the car but for me its all about the black wheels! Looks mean! I'm guessing you prob don't want that look tho :wink:


----------



## Jez xbx

I really like the V6 wheels but with the roof on yours, it's just too much silver for me!
Edit Although looking again at the photos in not sure the black ones are any better :-(
Edit again, stick with the silver v6 lol


----------



## Danford

I prefer the V6 wheels - gives the car a 'cleaner' look.


----------



## BadNun

Thank you for your opinions. I have been happy today looking at it with the V6s but i just looked at the picture with the black ones.........sigh.

Not easy this.


----------



## Cloud

Oranoco said:


> I would refurb and colour change the black wheels if it were mine.


That would be my choice too (perhaps hyper silver), I much prefer them but not a fan of black wheels.


----------



## BadNun

Cloud said:


> Oranoco said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would refurb and colour change the black wheels if it were mine.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be my choice too (perhaps hyper silver), I much prefer them but not a fan of black wheels.
Click to expand...

Well if i sell the refurbed V6s that would pay for a colour change i guess......they bring good money on the bay.


----------



## Cloud

You could always bring it to the meet on Thursday for more opinions! viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1167185


----------



## longodds

For what it's worth, I think the black wheels look too stark on silver. So V6 for me, but perhaps in a darker shade of silver . I've resprayed my wheels three times now and I'm still far from happy with them


----------



## gogs

V6

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry ScroTTer

Is the soft top black? Which set looks best with the top down eek!


----------



## BadNun

Well i'm still waiting for the water bottle and because today i was messing with Arby i thought i would get around to making another Wak box.










Mop up all the blood and 5min later.



















Removing old.










Clean any blood off the Wak box and put it on


----------



## Harry ScroTTer

What gains do you get from that is it just a better noise?


----------



## BadNun

Harry ScroTTer said:


> What gains do you get from that is it just a better noise?


Just check Waks guide there is all the technical info there.

I just like the woosh sound but think my K&N looks silly (probably sell) and is a little too loud, plus i much prefer the stock look. I put a few extra holes this time on the side, it sounds good, not too loud but there is a woosh.


----------



## BadNun

All red and double brake light mod.


----------



## Harry ScroTTer

Nice! Is that the reverse light sticker?


----------



## BadNun

Harry ScroTTer said:


> Nice! Is that the reverse light sticker?


Yes, put a piece of paper on your light and draw the egg shape around the reverse bit, cut it out and you have the right shape to draw around on the back of the tape. Cut your egg out of the tape then put it on with a hairdryer.


----------



## BadNun




----------



## Harry ScroTTer

That is nice!!


----------



## BadNun

Harry ScroTTer said:


> That is nice!!


Thank you very much. I think i have made up my mind on the wheels. Going to sell the black 19s


----------



## BadNun

My new coolant bottle arrived.





































Then you can twist the bottle a little and clamp and remove the bottom hose.



















Fill with coolant and run a bit with the cap off.


----------



## BadNun

Going make the liquid TT black with some vinyl.


----------



## A20Something

BadNun said:


> Going make the liquid TT black with some vinyl.
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> 
> View attachment 1


One very nice looking centre console you have there


----------



## Oranoco

Nice work.


----------



## BadNun

Oranoco said:


> Nice work.


Thank you. I have big plans for this car over the next 12 months.

Spacers next.


----------



## Oranoco

My TT was supposed to be a toy for some summer fun whilst the engine was being built for my A4. It's just turned into a 3rd project. Oops


----------



## 3TT3

Nice console etc!


----------



## Gooders

Great read/thread, very interesting!


----------



## BadNun

Gave Arby a bath yesterday. I took this pic at work because he looked so nice.










Then his girlfriend turned up, they look so nice together.


----------



## BadNun

I have only gone and bumped a car on a car park and can say in a fight between a TT and a Fiesta the TT will win.

Pushed my boobs up and put on my best tears only to find out it was owned by another woman......bugger.


----------



## BadNun

Well the Fiesta is fixed.


----------



## BadNun

Fixed the missing silver trim on the clutch pedal.....pain of a job and cost me 3 nails.





































Put a silver trim on the ignition too.










Right now i need those spacers...............................


----------



## infidel.uk

lol @ ''lost 3 nails'' :lol:


----------



## BadNun

Arby has got in another scuffle. I was sitting at the lights yesterday afternoon with the handbrake on and a Big Van rear ended me at about 35mph because he, and i quote "sneezed"

Arby lost by total KO

I have no more words, i normally like trying to be funny, make jokes. I'm just gutted.


----------



## gogs

Oh crap ☹️ 
how bad is the damage?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jez xbx

Oh dear :-( what's the prognosis?
I'd be devastated :-(
I feel for you


----------



## Oranoco

Ahhh balls :-(


----------



## TT-Al

What terrible luck, hope you are OK, and that car can be fixed.


----------



## Chins48

Agggg Hope you're ok and Arby :-( how bad is the damage? show photos if you can bear it.......


----------



## BadNun

I have to say a TT can take a hit. The van having a flat front probably helped. The panel around the number plate is cracked but only pushed in a little in one corner, it's chipped plastic out in a few places too, slight damage to the panels under the lights and a chip out of the spoiler. The other side of the plastic panels are smashed into bits, i had a look under the car. Lights are fine. I was expecting the back of my car to be pushed right in after it happened. He probably was not going as fast as i first thought but it was enough to push the car forward with the handbrake on.

The car will live, mark my words.

It's an Arby not an Audi.


----------



## Jez xbx

In the immortal words of professor farnsworth,
Good news everyone!

Also, it figures as my TT roadster has similar weight to my previous Passat estate!
And that was built like a right tank lol


----------



## BadNun

Jez xbx said:


> In the immortal words of professor farnsworth,
> Good news everyone!
> 
> Also, it figures as my TT roadster has similar weight to my previous Passat estate!
> And that was built like a right tank lol


Great show that. I had the hard top on too, may have helped. You're right about them being tanks. I will stick a pic or two up soon, plus what a garage says after a full check.

Thank you for caring, we love our TTs


----------



## BadNun

Now i need a hire car.......i'm sure it's just like a TT roadster.










Sigh.


----------



## SC0TTRS

BadNun said:


> Now i need a hire car.......i'm sure it's just like a TT roadster.
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh.


Arhhhh! it burns my eyes! take it away! take it away!!


----------



## BadNun

SC0TTRS said:


> BadNun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now i need a hire car.......i'm sure it's just like a TT roadster.
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> Arhhhh! it burns my eyes! take it away! take it away!!
Click to expand...

I know lol......now i'm going to have to sit in the middle lane at 60, like everybody else that drives them.

Parking it is like helping a blind monkey into a box.


----------



## Oranoco

Bad enough having your car bashed up without the sick sods giving you a Vauxhall as a loaner. You have my deepest sympathy


----------



## Jez xbx

I've seen the wheels on a local car, quite unusual
think i quite like them but not sure!
bit Iron Man or Men in Black (or the jeffersons if I was being mean!)


----------



## BadNun

Arby lives................i'm absolutely over the moon.

This was the damage before.














































Bumper not in line. Both sides.










You can't see in the pictures very well,but the bit around the number plate was pushed in a little.










And now i don't want to drive him, i just want to look at him 










Now the new bumper and repair.





































Even the badges are new  i'm sooooooo happy.










Thank you to FYLDE COAST ACCIDENT REPAIR CENTRE for the work. Very polite, picked up my car and brought it back as good as new.

Now..........about those spacers.


----------



## 3TT3

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=toff.gif] 
Lookin good, chuffed for you.


----------



## Chins48

Definitely looking a lot better now  (Poor Arby [smiley=bigcry.gif] before pictures.....)


----------



## gogs

Looking good 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dimpelman

Such a good read this topic and happy its repaired  oh happy day :lol:


----------



## SC0TTRS

He's looking good! 8)


----------



## BadNun

Thank you very much for all the nice comments, what lovely people.

Rebecca.


----------



## BadNun

Back on the truck lol the bumper is not lined up right and the car has to go back.


----------



## Chins48

BadNun said:


> Back on the truck lol the bumper is not lined up right and the car has to go back.


You're not having much luck [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Harry ScroTTer

is he back yet!?? or did he not make it!?? tune in next week....


----------



## BadNun

Harry ScroTTer said:


> is he back yet!?? or did he not make it!?? tune in next week....


  i got him back, i just forgot to update.......the bumper came back perfect.

It lasted a few days of playing with it...............erm..............thrashing it is a better word and it developed Automotive Asthma,it sounds like a tractor and it has wind lol my fault, don't blame Arby.

I have a money problem at the moment as i had to get a new boiler.

However, if anybody needs to know what the actual top speed of a roadster with a hard top on is, i'm your Huckleberry.

I dream of a day with spacers.


----------



## TT Tom TT

BadNun said:


> Harry ScroTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> is he back yet!?? or did he not make it!?? tune in next week....
> 
> 
> 
> i got him back, i just forgot to update.......the bumper came back perfect.
> 
> It lasted a few days of playing with it...............erm..............thrashing it is a better word and it developed Automotive Asthma,it sounds like a tractor and it has wind lol my fault, don't blame Arby.
> 
> I have a money problem at the moment as i had to get a new boiler.
> 
> However, if anybody needs to know what the actual top speed of a roadster with a hard top on is, i'm your Huckleberry.
> 
> I dream of a day with spacers.
Click to expand...

You think the manifold to turbo gasket has gone ?


----------



## BadNun

TT Tom TT said:


> You think the manifold to turbo gasket has gone ?


I would think so, or a crack maybe. When i have the money it will get fixed.


----------



## TT Tom TT

BadNun said:


> TT Tom TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think the manifold to turbo gasket has gone ?
> 
> 
> 
> I would think so, or a crack maybe. When i have the money it will get fixed.
Click to expand...

I think you're capable of doing this job yourself based on what I've seen you do. It's easier than you think:

1. Remove strut brace (8 nuts)
2. Remove charge pipe (undo 4 jubilee clips and 2 nuts)
3. Undo the 3 bolts on the top of the manifold
4. Slide old worn gasket out and wiggle the new one in
5. And do everything back up the same way it came off 

Done!


----------



## BadNun

TT Tom TT said:


> I think you're capable of doing this job yourself based on what I've seen you do. It's easier than you think:
> 
> 1. Remove strut brace (8 nuts)
> 2. Remove charge pipe (undo 4 jubilee clips and 2 nuts)
> 3. Undo the 3 bolts on the top of the manifold
> 4. Slide old worn gasket out and wiggle the new one in
> 5. And do everything back up the same way it came off
> 
> Done!


I will look into that, thank you. I do like having a go at stuff myself and i only sometimes need to go to the Hospital.


----------



## BadNun

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-S3-TT-Se ... Sw-CpYApcy

Is this it?


----------



## Allspeed

Assuming the nuts undo, that's where it all went pear shaped for me 
And I deal with Fylde Coast at work. Get very few probs with them.


----------



## TT Tom TT

BadNun said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-S3-TT-Seat-Leon-Cupra-R-1-8T-209HP-210HP-225HP-5304-988-0022-Turbo-Gasket-/272544727061?hash=item3f74ee8015:g:BBcAAOSw-CpYApcy
> 
> Is this it?


Nope, phone TPS or Audi and ask for a "K04-023 Turbo to Manifold Gasket" and they should find the right part.

It looks like this:


----------



## BadNun

TT Tom TT said:


> BadNun said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-S3-TT-Seat-Leon-Cupra-R-1-8T-209HP-210HP-225HP-5304-988-0022-Turbo-Gasket-/272544727061?hash=item3f74ee8015:g:BBcAAOSw-CpYApcy
> 
> Is this it?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, phone TPS or Audi and ask for a "K04-023 Turbo to Manifold Gasket" and they should find the right part.
> 
> It looks like this:
Click to expand...

This is not the first time you have helped me. Thank you very much.


----------



## TT Tom TT

BadNun said:


> TT Tom TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BadNun said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-S3-TT-Seat-Leon-Cupra-R-1-8T-209HP-210HP-225HP-5304-988-0022-Turbo-Gasket-/272544727061?hash=item3f74ee8015:g:BBcAAOSw-CpYApcy
> 
> Is this it?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, phone TPS or Audi and ask for a "K04-023 Turbo to Manifold Gasket" and they should find the right part.
> 
> It looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is not the first time you have helped me. Thank you very much.
Click to expand...

Thrilled to help, no problem.


----------



## BadNun

Admitted defeat and took it to garage. Flex on downpipe was the issue, "big job love, we can't do it" i was told.

10 garages later i find a man to do the job. I get a new downpipe and gaskets and i hand over another £200 i just don't have.

I wait.............i wait longer..........i wait longer.................i finally get Arby back.

Sounds the same........exactly the same.

Add this to the track arms for the M.O.T and i am just thinking i will never get those spacers.

Oh, now my key broke. This car acts like a bad boyfriend, fit and nice to look at, but treats you terrible and gives you 5min of fun.


----------



## BadNun

Fixed.

Thank you to TT Tom TT for giving me the confidence to have a go.

Huge thank you to jonny1888 for his wonderful guide viewtopic.php?t=330416

Found the leak myself and it was the join from the manifold to turbo, i could feel it against my hand. The gasket Tom advised sadly was wrong for me and here is the part number 06A253039H £8.83 from Audi.

Shame on Barry Wilkinson exhaust as they had my car ages and confirmed it was down-pipe.

Shame on me for getting and finding a Garage to fit a down-pipe.

Shame on Audi for the quote below.

1 cooler 5.0hrs
2 cooler 9.4hrs

So i took a free Coke and i did not even want the Coke.

It took me 3hrs using the guide, i will add that when you get to the 3 manifold bolts a plate will be in the way for the bottom bolt, i removed the bracket thingy that the charge pipe rests on (2 bolts) then the plate (4 bolts) then the bottom manifold bolt is easy. I used WD40 first then the RIGHT TOOLS do not try and use a normal socket. WARNING my gasket came out in 2 bits so be careful.

P.s Key-fob 2 new Duracell and reset trick....... 

Car sounds great and i feel great.

Now where was i? Spacers.


----------



## 3TT3

nj!
I wouldnt fancy having to do it myself  mainly worries about siezed bolts.


----------



## BadNun

3TT3 said:


> nj!
> I wouldnt fancy having to do it myself  mainly worries about siezed bolts.


Hardest part was the jubilee clip on the turbo 

I do feel awesome that trained mechanics feared the job and a 44yr old woman who has never done it before was 2hrs quicker than the quickest quote from Audi....i think any job can be done with the right tools and common sense.

If i did not remove that plate i know for sure that bolt would have messed up.


----------



## BrianB

Well done you, there is something very satisfying and rewarding about finding and resolving a problem. Good for you


----------



## BadNun

BrianB said:


> Well done you, there is something very satisfying and rewarding about finding and resolving a problem. Good for you


Thank you for that BrianB.

I will say i knew exactly zero about cars till i joined this wonderful forum. I have used many guides on here and even did a few of my own. People on here are just great.


----------



## BadNun

Old gasket in two bits










Small concern, when it is placed back together it would appear a tiny piece is missing.










I do hope that fell on the floor :? i guess i would know by now.


----------



## BadNun

After reading a thread about coolant i knew mine had to be changed, another job i learned.










This is the drain, passenger side at the front, i did have to remove the tray.










Refilled and run for a few mins, then drain and repeat till it runs clear. I did about 6.

Used right coolant http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Audi- ... 2709713570?










Then as it is cheap i got another bottle http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Genuine-M ... 2749.l2648










Look how nasty the other bottle is, not even on a year.


----------



## BadNun

By the way i got this super cheap.










I'm loving the new skills this car is teaching me  now i'm going to learn to spray paint.

I got the spacers too, i will fit them soon. 20mm rear 15mm front.


----------



## 3TT3

Nice work!

The cooling. its rust..fingers xed no oil/bad gasket. or was,had it on another audi long time ago (after an engine rebuild).
Hopefully the fluid change and hi anti rust concentration will do the job.
Fluid level seems a little hi,unless thats a pic of a very hot engine?
Whats the level like when cold?


----------



## BadNun

3TT3 said:


> Nice work!
> 
> The cooling. its rust..fingers xed no oil/bad gasket. or was,had it on another audi long time ago (after an engine rebuild).
> Hopefully the fluid change and hi anti rust concentration will do the job.
> Fluid level seems a little hi,unless thats a pic of a very hot engine?
> Whats the level like when cold?


It has gone down a little now.

May i ask, on another thread you mentioned coilovers that you had on eBay. I have these in my watch list and was going to get them as my car is far too low for me....however, now i see your going for 25mm springs.

So my question is, why? Sorry if that is a little cheeky.


----------



## BadNun

£1065 compensation for the fool that shunted me.

Yay me


----------



## 3TT3

BadNun said:


> 3TT3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work!
> 
> The cooling. its rust..fingers xed no oil/bad gasket. or was,had it on another audi long time ago (after an engine rebuild).
> Hopefully the fluid change and hi anti rust concentration will do the job.
> Fluid level seems a little hi,unless thats a pic of a very hot engine?
> Whats the level like when cold?
> 
> 
> 
> It has gone down a little now.
> 
> May i ask, on another thread you mentioned coilovers that you had on eBay. I have these in my watch list and was going to get them as my car is far too low for me....however, now i see your going for 25mm springs.
> 
> So my question is, why? Sorry if that is a little cheeky.
Click to expand...

The coilovers did the job for 3 years 12k .and they still work  gas pressure in the shocks too, unlike my original audi 90k mile shocks. I had them set at 340mm height,which suited me.
However they are pretty hard on bad roads,especially with low profile tyres .Soo

Went for H+R -25mm springs and new koni shocks for a supposed ride height of 345 mm (may drop a mm or 2 after bedding in). It wasnt worth the chance of going for -30mm as I really dont want any lower than 340.
Only the fronts on so far ..rears should be a pop .
Ill probly do em this evening.

Main reason .. Id like a good ride on all surfaces , firm np..bit bouncy is ok too . 
I have the same wheels on another car with -15mm front and -25 mm rear lowering springs and standard shocks and the ride on really bad roads is more acceptable than the TT's was.

btw..the coilovers^ ..those ones ,you cant get any higher than about 350 mm height on the rear .
so in other words if your problem is the ride height is too low for you on standard post facelift springs (350 mm),those coilovers wont raise it any higher.
Their main purpose is for lowering.(I was originally on 370mm springs).
I might offer em for sale if the transition goes ok.
The trouble is theyre used so half price £90 and the carraige for such heavy items :lol: could be £40 maybe ?..then hardly worth the effort.


----------



## BadNun

3TT3 said:


> BadNun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3TT3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work!
> 
> The cooling. its rust..fingers xed no oil/bad gasket. or was,had it on another audi long time ago (after an engine rebuild).
> Hopefully the fluid change and hi anti rust concentration will do the job.
> Fluid level seems a little hi,unless thats a pic of a very hot engine?
> Whats the level like when cold?
> 
> 
> 
> It has gone down a little now.
> 
> May i ask, on another thread you mentioned coilovers that you had on eBay. I have these in my watch list and was going to get them as my car is far too low for me....however, now i see your going for 25mm springs.
> 
> So my question is, why? Sorry if that is a little cheeky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The coilovers did the job for 3 years 12k .and they still work  gas pressure in the shocks too, unlike my original audi 90k mile shocks. I had them set at 340mm height,which suited me.
> However they are pretty hard on bad roads,especially with low profile tyres .Soo
> 
> Went for H+R -25mm springs and new koni shocks for a supposed ride height of 345 mm (may drop a mm or 2 after bedding in). It wasnt worth the chance of going for -30mm as I really dont want any lower than 340.
> Only the fronts on so far ..rears should be a pop .
> Ill probly do em this evening.
> 
> Main reason .. Id like a good ride on all surfaces , firm np..bit bouncy is ok too .
> I have the same wheels on another car with -15mm front and -25 mm rear lowering springs and standard shocks and the ride on really bad roads is more acceptable than the TT's was.
> 
> btw..the coilovers^ ..those ones ,you cant get any higher than about 350 mm height on the rear .
> so in other words if your problem is the ride height is too low for you on standard post facelift springs (350 mm),those coilovers wont raise it any higher.
> Their main purpose is for lowering.(I was originally on 370mm springs).
> I might offer em for sale if the transition goes ok.
> The trouble is theyre used so half price £90 and the carraige for such heavy items :lol: could be £40 maybe ?..then hardly worth the effort.
Click to expand...

Thank you.

Mine are not standard, standard (facelift) or a smidge lower is what i'm after. I think mine are 60mm lower, silly low.


----------



## BadNun

This will be fun.


----------



## BadNun

Yesterday the coolant light came on as i had lost all the new coolant i put in :? So i had a look today to see what is up.










My first thought was, stupid moo, i bet you have done up the drain tap tight enough. I took the tray off again and was very happy i had done it right. So i checked the coolant tank as i just changed that again too but that was fine....so i have a real leak.

I found it after a while, it only happens when the engine warms up.










Closer.










So the pipe that has the leak is under the two wire hoses, one is attached with a clip and is running along it, my leak is right on the bend of the hose, i just can't get a picture. I guess it is a bottom hose but i would love some help.


----------



## Van Well

BadNun said:


> 3TT3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> nj!
> I wouldnt fancy having to do it myself  mainly worries about siezed bolts.
> 
> 
> 
> Hardest part was the jubilee clip on the turbo
> 
> I do feel awesome that trained mechanics feared the job and a 44yr old woman who has never done it before was 2hrs quicker than the quickest quote from Audi....i think any job can be done with the right tools and common sense.
> 
> If i did not remove that plate i know for sure that bolt would have messed up.
Click to expand...

Yes, it's easy to doubt yourself and think it needs doing by a mechanic but oh so satisfying when you do it yourself ...... plus the moolah you save  
Seriously well done to you for having a crack and succeeding 8)


----------



## BadNun

Van Well said:


> Yes, it's easy to doubt yourself and think it needs doing by a mechanic but oh so satisfying when you do it yourself ...... plus the moolah you save
> Seriously well done to you for having a crack and succeeding 8)


Ah thank you. I did feel like Wonder Woman. Disgusting what Audi would have charged me.


----------



## 3TT3

BadNun said:


> Yesterday the coolant light came on as i had lost all the new coolant i put in :? So i had a look today to see what is up.
> 
> View attachment 3
> 
> 
> My first thought was, stupid moo, i bet you have done up the drain tap tight enough. I took the tray off again and was very happy i had done it right. So i checked the coolant tank as i just changed that again too but that was fine....so i have a real leak.
> 
> I found it after a while, it only happens when the engine warms up.
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> 
> Closer.
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> So the pipe that has the leak is under the two wire hoses, one is attached with a clip and is running along it, my leak is right on the bend of the hose, i just can't get a picture. I guess it is a bottom hose but i would love some help.


It might be the coolant flange to block .
Apparently its problematic enough to justify aftermarket metal replacements..see here
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1190154&hilit=water+flange

Not too sure about the deena laycock bit


----------



## BadNun

3TT3 said:


> It might be the coolant flange to block .
> Apparently its problematic enough to justify aftermarket metal replacements..see here
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1190154&hilit=water+flange
> 
> Not too sure about the deena laycock bit


My leak is on the pipe bend, it's a pin hole.


----------



## BadNun

The arrow is the pipe, the leak is around the circle area.


----------



## 3TT3

Probably need a replacement one of these then..
http://www.oemepc.com/audi/part_single/ ... 253/lang/e

which one?..good q


----------



## BadNun

3TT3 said:


> Probably need a replacement one of these then..
> http://www.oemepc.com/audi/part_single/ ... 253/lang/e
> 
> which one?..good q


Oh you get today's you're awesome award.

This 8) is for you.

I think it may be number 10, which would be this. 06A121065BQ http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/06A121065BQ-k ... SwV4BZwQnD

That looks like something i will not be able to fit. That looks scary lol

Edit, i'm very lucky i have a long magnet thingy in my little tool set, the leaky pipe is metal so i'm pretty sure it's number 10.


----------



## BadNun

So i'm now thinking, ok, i remove the air box, battery then the dip stick and the plate attached to the manifold. I can then get to the pipe and sticky label everything.

These have all been removed in my thread, i may be able to do this with more homework 

I thought about putting the spacers on today when the wheel was off but got caught up in the leak.


----------



## BadNun

Got this off eBay.










Warning, it will leave you with a broken little finger.

I got the hang of it in the end and did this.


----------



## BadNun

Oil leak done (rocker cover) i have to admit i chickened out doing it myself. I get a receipt for the book and was only £70 fitted.

Now then, about time for me to fit the spacers :roll:

20mm Rear 15mm Front seems to be what the hive goes for.










Painted calipers black as i'm here anyway 























































I got these too.










Pffffff.....really? you thought i would put them on?


----------



## Eric V.

badnun ,

Please stop using that jack.
It is a widowmaker they are dangerous.

Love Eric V.


----------



## BadNun

Eric V. said:


> badnun ,
> 
> Please stop using that jack.
> It is a widowmaker they are dangerous.
> 
> Love Eric V.


Ah bless, i do have a stand that it is sitting on, you must not have seen it.


----------



## Eric V.

I did see the stand.
But lifting the car is a no go with that jack.
It is for emergency only

Eric V.


----------



## BadNun

Eric V. said:


> I did see the stand.
> But lifting the car is a no go with that jack.
> It is for emergency only
> 
> Eric V.


Sigh, okidoki lol i will look into it.

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Mcmtt

Really nice height and stance there. What springs or suspension are you on?


----------



## BadNun

Mcmtt said:


> Really nice height and stance there. What springs or suspension are you on?


60mm with Forge tie bars.


----------



## 3TT3

On the jack thing ,I agree with both (ow theres splinters on this fence  ).

I have like 5 jacks available ,
2 hydraulic , a bottle and a trolley 
The trolley one I use a hockey puck with, a real hockey puck.. cos itd chew the metal otherwise.
The bottle one I also use a different hockey puck with.
I suppose you could say" I give 2 pucks"  .

The thing is , with the ride height I have , I cant use either of the hydraulic jacks to start lifting, on any jacking point.
I need the original audi one , or one of the 2 other screw types I have to start things off... and use the screw types for extra insurance even when on axle stands .

My original audi jack areas under the sills have been badly chewed up over the years(not by me).

Do not trust your screw type jack on tarmac surfaces, unless you put a piece of wood or something under the jack to spread the load.


----------



## BadNun

Hilarious that there is a fly in the jack soup. I know nothing about them, before this forum i would have struggled to change a wheel :lol: no matter what you learn a bloke will still say "you're not doing it right" :roll:


----------



## BadNun

Time to paint my manifold. This was a little scary to me but i'm super happy how it turned out.




























Glad i kept the new Orange dipstick when i bought the tube. Plus i added my cover that i polished earlier in the thread.










But now i have a horrid charge pipe to change, if only i thought forward i would have been prepared when painted the manifold :wink: course i did.










Old off, i put some doggie bags in the pipes.










New shiny thing. I did not polish this part myself.










Covers back on and i'm super pleased with this.










I have tried it with the alloy oil cap ect, i prefer this look so i will probably sell the alloy ones. Once last thing, remove the doggie bags.


----------



## ady117

nice work, well done


----------



## longodds

You're a natural. Good taste too. Ever thought you should have been born a man?


----------



## 3TT3

Smooth^ 
Slipping into charm mode myself.. for painting the manifold , I would have been calling out
"Take it off, take it off !"


----------



## BadNun

ady117 said:


> nice work, well done


Why thank you. 



3TT3 said:


> Smooth^
> Slipping into charm mode myself.. for painting the manifold , I would have been calling out
> "Take it off, take it off !"


I basically covered everything after masking what i could, then stuffed doggie bags everywhere else.



longodds said:


> You're a natural. Good taste too. Ever thought you should have been born a man?


Erm..................lol no.


----------



## BadNun

Painted these too.










Got to think outside the box.










I used Plastic primer after a clean and rub down then Audi Phantom Black and 2 coats of clear.



















The Main grille and front splitter next and then maybe all the inner arches. Please if you're spraying wear one of these http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Site-Reliance ... SwnONZCEay


----------



## Spliffy

Looking good


----------



## BadNun

[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## longodds

Eric V. said:


> badnun ,
> 
> Please stop using that jack.
> It is a widowmaker they are dangerous.
> 
> Love Eric V.


You're right about those jacks, but why do you never sign off with 'Love Eric' when replying to my posts?


----------



## BadNun

longodds said:


> Eric V. said:
> 
> 
> 
> badnun ,
> 
> Please stop using that jack.
> It is a widowmaker they are dangerous.
> 
> Love Eric V.
> 
> 
> 
> You're right about those jacks, but why do you never sign off with 'Love Eric' when replying to my posts?
Click to expand...

You're too good for him, i'm here if you need to talk.

Love Rebecca


----------



## Eric V.

:lol:


----------



## longodds

BadNun said:


> [smiley=gossip.gif]


Whenever I'm frustrated I burst bubble wrap. I find it more calming than cutting up Lucozade cans


----------



## BadNun

longodds said:


> Whenever I'm frustrated I burst bubble wrap. I find it more calming than cutting up Lucozade cans


lol no it's not frustration, i have (i hope) had a great idea :wink:


----------



## BadNun

Finished of the grille and splitter, did the number plate surround and coolant cap too 

Take off the two plastic trims on the front and then there are 6 screws on a plate.










Remove the plate so you can get a gap.










Long flat head screwdriver and push the tabs.










Along the bottom of the grille there are metal clips that you can flick off with a screwdriver, out the grille comes 










The Audi badge is clipped on with tabs, the other badge is two clips. Stick it in the bath and clean it, then rub it down.










Coolant cap  Sanded off the symbol and 2 coats of filler primer.










All 2 coats of plastic primer then 3 coats of Audi phantom black and 3 coats of clear.





































8)


----------



## gogs

Looking very nice BadNun 

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## Oranoco

Looks great


----------



## Oranoco

Looks great


----------



## BadNun

Oranoco said:


> Looks great


Thank you, twice


----------



## longodds

BadNun said:


> Finished of the grille and splitter, did the number plate surround and coolant cap too
> 
> Take off the two plastic trims. Then there are six screws on a plate.
> 
> View attachment 9
> 
> 
> Remove the plate so you can get a gap.
> 
> View attachment 8
> 
> 
> Long flat head screwdriver and push the tabs.
> 
> View attachment 7
> 
> 
> Along the bottom of the grille there are metal clips that you can flick off with a screwdriver, out the grille comes.
> 
> View attachment 6
> 
> 
> The Audi badge is clipped on with tabs, the other badge is two clips. Stick it in the bath and clean it, then rub it down.
> 
> View attachment 5
> 
> 
> Coolant cap  Sanded off the symbol and 2 coats of filler primer.
> 
> View attachment 3
> 
> 
> All 2 coats of plastic primer then 3 coats of Audi phantom black and 3 coats of clear.
> 
> View attachment 4
> 
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8)


You do things correctly. I get mine off by giving it a tug


----------



## BadNun

longodds said:


> You do things correctly. I get mine off by giving it a tug


That is how you snap the tabs 

Or i could have been childish and said something silly.............

What about the grille?


----------



## SPECSMAN

I really like this thread.

Only posted a comment so that it pops up in my posts.

Keep up the good work.

Specsman 8)


----------



## BadNun

SPECSMAN said:


> I really like this thread.
> 
> Only posted a comment so that it pops up in my posts.
> 
> Keep up the good work.
> 
> Specsman 8)


Aaaaah that means alot to me SPECSMAN thank you very much. I know you are a fan of standard and i'm trying to make it stock (ish) and new looking.

I know you are a fan of something else that i'm working on, i hope you will love it when it is finished.

Rebecca


----------



## SPECSMAN

BadNun said:


> SPECSMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really like this thread.
> 
> Only posted a comment so that it pops up in my posts.
> 
> Keep up the good work.
> 
> Specsman 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaah that means alot to me SPECSMAN thank you very much. I know you are a fan of standard and i'm trying to make it stock (ish) and new looking.
> 
> I know you are a fan of something else that i'm working on, i hope you will love it when it is finished.
> 
> Rebecca
Click to expand...

I don't know if I like standard/originality, or just too idle to change things!

I am intrigued as to what your "something" is.

I'll stay tuned.

8)


----------



## 3TT3

Hmm lets see stockish.. and there were stockings in the other thread..
Ive got it cmas stocking fillers? :twisted:

Wish I could work up the enthusiasm to do some grille and cap cleaning .
I found on mine that its v hard to get the grille back in right if the whole front isnt off,maybe it was because it hadnt been seated properly for a long time and the tabs were a bit bent.


----------



## SPECSMAN

longodds said:


> BadNun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=gossip.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever I'm frustrated I burst bubble wrap. I find it more calming than cutting up Lucozade cans
Click to expand...

Reminds me, when we had an industrial sized roll of bubble wrap delivered to the Specsman empire....

Courier: "Where d'ya wonnit mate"

Me: "Just pop it in the corner"

Took him four hours.

I'll get me coat.


----------



## BadNun

SPECSMAN said:


> longodds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BadNun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=gossip.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever I'm frustrated I burst bubble wrap. I find it more calming than cutting up Lucozade cans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reminds me, when we had an industrial sized roll of bubble wrap delivered to the Specsman empire....
> 
> Courier: "Where d'ya wonnit mate"
> 
> Me: "Just pop it in the corner"
> 
> Took him four hours.
> 
> I'll get me coat.
Click to expand...

That is a bad joke lol i still laughed because my Dad once told the same joke.

The Lucozade can is part of the thing i'm working on.


----------



## gogs

You making a tin can robot outfit for Halloween ?

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## BadNun

gogs said:


> You making a tin can robot outfit for Halloween ?
> 
> Sent via carrier pigeon


lol, no.


----------



## milnei

Subscribed, loving this thread :lol:


----------



## BadNun

milnei said:


> Subscribed, loving this thread :lol:


Thank you


----------



## milnei

By the way, right choice to keep the Ronal 18" wheels (but I would say that). If you do decide to change the colour then maybe consider a deep bronze, seems to go well with the silver.


















Again, I would say that


----------



## BadNun

milnei said:


> By the way, right choice to keep the Ronal 18" wheels (but I would say that). If you do decide to change the colour then maybe consider a deep bronze, seems to go well with the silver.


I quite like your wheels, but i do prefer my metallic silver, i doubt i will change the colour again.

Edit, oh your picture stayed. Hmm how come my pictures vanish with a reply......


----------



## milnei

BadNun said:


> Edit, oh your picture stayed. Hmm how come my pictures vanish with a reply......


Who knows :roll: , there have been some odd things happening recently. I thought Specsman had done something on this thread yesterday afternoon (according to the Forum index) but nothing appeared.


----------



## SPECSMAN

milnei said:


> BadNun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Edit, oh your picture stayed. Hmm how come my pictures vanish with a reply......
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows :roll: , there have been some odd things happening recently. I thought Specsman had done something on this thread yesterday afternoon (according to the Forum index) but nothing appeared.
Click to expand...

I'm having computer issues, tried to edi itt and deleted the bloody lot. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Only my usual crap anyways!

8)

EDIT IT! *uck sake!


----------



## SPECSMAN

SPECSMAN said:


> milnei said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BadNun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Edit, oh your picture stayed. Hmm how come my pictures vanish with a reply......
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows :roll: , there have been some odd things happening recently. I thought Specsman had done something on this thread yesterday afternoon (according to the Forum index) but nothing appeared.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm having computer issues, tried to edi itt and deleted the bloody lot. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Only my usual crap anyways!
> 
> 8)
> 
> EDIT IT! *uck sake!
Click to expand...

Right, I've calmed down now......

It was in reply to BadNun saying that she would call my old TR Ralph. It went something like this....

That's not what I called it!........

The car finally made the road in 1990! Totally rebuilt, the only part that I didn't do myself was the seat upholstery.

Then I was loathed to use it because of.... possible damage, theft, rain, humidity, breakdowns, personal injury; its performance was blistering in 1960 but barely adequate for today, no crash protection, seat belts etc. and a nice little feature.... a near horizontal steering column, that stretched from the front of the car, to the steering wheel - 12 inches from your chest. (I will let you imagine how young lads lost their lives in heavy front end crashes, in these deathtraps)

I was really glad to sell it and on that very day, I vowed that any car I bought in future would.....

A. Be a daily driver, not some polished museum piece.

And

B. Will not take hundreds of hours in its rebuild and upkeep.

Audi TT Mk1 = one out of two ain't bad!

In answer to BadNun..

What did I call it? nothing at the time, now.... just a waste of valuable years of work.

Everyone should just buy something you can drive and work on; that's why the TT is my choice.

8)

EDIT EDIT EDIT>>>>> this should have appeared on this thread > viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1636530&start=15


----------



## BadNun

I just thought it was super cute, it has a face.....and it looks like a Ralph.

Edit, if all goes well and i don't Beck it up, i will show what the Lucozade can is for over the weekend.


----------



## BadNun

Okidoki, i mentioned i got this super cheap. The owner had made a right mess taking off the spoiler, damaged the paint and was not aware there would be holes. Junk to them.......but not to Watashi.



















So i very quickly learned to spray-paint off Youtube. Practiced on a box and then did my front grilles and manifold (pictures in the thread) These guys get the credit for teaching me.

First guy is sexist but rather funny with it, i should have been washing the dishes, not learning to spray lol






The second guy is very nice and quite cute but he has to stop the finger snap wink combo. 











He also did a video on filling spoiler holes.






I did not want to do it his way, so i asked about spot welding but this would be more than the price of the boot. Then i had an idea, remember this?










This is not a guide! i have no clue if this will work, i have just learned to spray and have never done bodywork.


----------



## BadNun

So first i counter sunk the holes and stripped off all the bad paint and glue.


----------



## BadNun

Then i cut up the Lucozade can. Sand both sides so the metal glue can grab.

Now i needed to test my idea............so i just sanded the knife and glued it to that 










I cannot get it off, so i'm glad about that.

Make my patches.



















So now i need to make a tool to place the patches on, 2 are an issue because they are not visible and the hole to get to them is tiny.

Cut a pencil at 45 and a small sticky pad.










Get help from a Beagle or two.










Patched.


----------



## BadNun

I decided not to blend it as the boot had a too many scratches. So i stripped it, filled the holes and then primed and sanded the whole thing. The filler should stick to the patch because i sanded it.



















Primed the other side of the patch too.


----------



## BadNun

The scary bit.

3 coats of base coat and then 2k clear coat.










Now because i'm stupid, my ponytail dragged across the paint when i bent down to put the can on the floor.






Had to sand it out and repaint.










Time for clear coat. Please, if you use 2k products you must wear a mask, it will really mess up your lungs. My research tells me 2k is the way to go as you will get "Orange peel" and wet sanding will probably take 1k clear right off.










Turn the can over and activate the hardener.










3 Coats.




























I am super happy with this and i'm giving myself a 8) I will now leave it a week or so and then wet sand and polish it. I have a new badge to stick on. Then i will put it on Arby.

It's an Arby not an Audi.


----------



## Horlixx

Nice work, the finish looks good.

What type of glue did you use for the patches?


----------



## ady117

looking cool... you need steel wheels now.


----------



## Delta4

Well done for getting stuck in


----------



## SPECSMAN

You said I would like it and I do!

The finish that you have achieved there is not only brilliant for a rattle can, but for any bodyshop. Well done.

Are the roadster boot lids aluminium? I only ask because there is a chance that electrolysis from different metals could cause issues. (although, surrounded with glue, I doubt it).

We want pics of it fitted now!

Specsman 8)


----------



## BadNun

Horlixx said:


> Nice work, the finish looks good.
> 
> What type of glue did you use for the patches?


Thank you very much. I used this glue. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LOCTITE-Super ... SwENxXnIyx It said on the pack that it will do metal and is water,temperature and shock resistant.

The patches have been sanded then primed and painted on both sides.


----------



## BadNun

ady117 said:


> looking cool... you need steel wheels now.


  Sleeper.



Delta4 said:


> Well done for getting stuck in


I like to learn new skills.


----------



## BadNun

SPECSMAN said:


> You said I would like it and I do!
> 
> The finish that you have achieved there is not only brilliant for a rattle can, but for any bodyshop. Well done.
> 
> Are the roadster boot lids aluminium? I only ask because there is a chance that electrolysis from different metals could cause issues. (although, surrounded with glue, I doubt it).
> 
> We want pics of it fitted now!
> 
> Specsman 8)


I was hoping you would like it, i'm glad.



SPECSMAN said:


> Are the roadster boot lids aluminium? I only ask because there is a chance that electrolysis from different metals could cause issues. (although, surrounded with glue, I doubt it).


Erm? lol......oh, erm.....bugger, i hope it will be fine. I had no idea about the electrolysis, i thought it was hair removal lol it should be ok because the glue is in-between the patch and the boot and i sealed them with primer and paint.

I will also add another thank you because you found the badge on eBay. I saw this on another thread and put it in my watch list. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-Rear-Bad ... 1438.l2649

So really i could not have done this boot without your help.....of course you should take full credit lol


----------



## gogs

Flippin heck girl your fairly getting stuck in 
That bootlid looks amazing, can't wait to see it fitted 

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## SPECSMAN

BadNun said:


> SPECSMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said I would like it and I do!
> 
> The finish that you have achieved there is not only brilliant for a rattle can, but for any bodyshop. Well done.
> 
> Are the roadster boot lids aluminium? I only ask because there is a chance that electrolysis from different metals could cause issues. (although, surrounded with glue, I doubt it).
> 
> We want pics of it fitted now!
> 
> Specsman 8)
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping you would like it, i'm glad.
> 
> 
> 
> SPECSMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are the roadster boot lids aluminium? I only ask because there is a chance that electrolysis from different metals could cause issues. (although, surrounded with glue, I doubt it).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Erm? lol......oh, erm.....bugger, i hope it will be fine. I had no idea about the electrolysis, i thought it was hair removal lol it should be ok because the glue is in-between the patch and the boot and i sealed them with primer and paint.
> 
> I will also add another thank you because you found the badge on eBay. I saw this on another thread and put it in my watch list. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-Rear-Bad ... 1438.l2649
> 
> So really i could not have done this boot without your help.....of course you should take full credit lol
Click to expand...

You are too kind!

I still don't know, are the boot lids aluminium? - Most drinks cans are but I wouldn't worry, the glue will act as an insulator.

I'm tempted now to go and get a tailgate.........................

8)


----------



## longodds

BadNun said:


> The scary bit.
> 
> 3 coats of base coat and then 2k clear coat.
> 
> View attachment 6
> 
> 
> Now because i'm stupid, my ponytail dragged across the paint when i bent down to put the can on the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to sand it out and repaint.
> 
> View attachment 3
> 
> 
> Time for clear coat. Please, if you use 2k products you must wear a mask, it will really mess up your lungs. My research tells me 2k is the way to go as you will get "Orange peel" and wet sanding will probably take 1k clear right off.
> 
> View attachment 5
> 
> 
> Turn the can over and activate the hardener.
> 
> View attachment 4
> 
> 
> 3 Coats.
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am super happy with this and i'm giving myself a 8) I will now leave it a week or so and then wet sand and polish it. I have a new badge to stick on. Then i will put it on Arby.
> 
> It's an Arby not an Audi.


Admirable and almost unbelievable. A pity you didn't show your filling and rubbing down skills. (How much for the Beagle at the back?)


----------



## Spliffy

That looks a fantastic finish !

Nick


----------



## Allspeed

Looks a great job. How many cans and coats of silver and clear did you use?


----------



## BadNun

Longodds said:


> Admirable and almost unbelievable. A pity you didn't show your filling and rubbing down skills. (How much for the Beagle at the back?)


I used this sanding block http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MIRKA-AQUASTA ... 2701098873 i basically got the one the guy used in the guide. I can take a picture of the body filler i used if you like? i may even of taken a picture before i primed it, i will have a look.

My Beagles are my babies, i would never sell, i would rather chop my hand off with a spoon.


----------



## BadNun

Spliffy said:


> That looks a fantastic finish !
> 
> Nick


Thank you very much Nick


----------



## BadNun

Allspeed said:


> Looks a great job. How many cans and coats of silver and clear did you use?


I used one and a half cans of this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aerosol-Spray ... 2749.l2648 I probably could have done it in one if i had more practice.

Clear coat was quite expensive but i did it in one can http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2K-aerosol-Sp ... 2749.l2648

I also bought this trigger http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Spray-Paint-A ... 2749.l2648 but i did not use it in the end.

Most important is this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Site-Reliance ... 2749.l2648 if you are spray-painting, especially with 2k products.


----------



## BadNun

SPECSMAN said:


> I'm tempted now to go and get a tailgate.........................
> 
> 8)


 :wink:


----------



## BadNun

gogs said:


> Flippin heck girl your fairly getting stuck in
> That bootlid looks amazing, can't wait to see it fitted
> 
> Sent via carrier pigeon


Having great fun too. It will be a few weeks as i have to wet sand it....plus i have to learn to wet sand, then it will need to be polished......plus i have to learn to polish, then i will have to fit it.........plus i have to learn how to fit it lol

I got some money from the accident (earlier in thread) Arby took the hit, only fair i spend some on him. I just bought him 4 new tyres too


----------



## Eric V.

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Top job

Eric V.


----------



## BadNun

Eric V. said:


> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Top job
> 
> Eric V.


  Thank you, so kind as always.


----------



## BadNun

I will say the primer i used is not very good, when i sanded it i kept rubbing it off and i had to get another can. I should have got a 2k primer like the youtube guide said, the primer is far right in the picture. You can also see the paint i used for the Manifold off eBay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hycote-Very-H ... 2749.l2648 and also the plastic primer which i used for the grilles, this is clear and is dry very quick, i found this the hardest to use.










This was the filler i used.


----------



## Exuptoy

Nice job. Cracking finish. 8)

The only thing I'd say is you should have used etch primer for the bare metal. Probably why it was so easy to rub it off. Etch primer has an acid base which keys the metal, you should only put thin coats on too as it is more effective.


----------



## BadNun

Exuptoy said:


> Nice job. Cracking finish. 8)
> 
> The only thing I'd say is you should have used etch primer for the bare metal. Probably why it was so easy to rub it off. Etch primer has an acid base which keys the metal, you should only put thin coats on too as it is more effective.


I asked about etch primer in the shop but the guy insisted that was the one to use  i will not use it again.


----------



## Exuptoy

Ok, fair play if you asked the question. Maybe the guy was right if he knows his products. Its just when ever you rub through to the bare metal it should be used thats all. Fore warned is fore armed and all that.


----------



## BadNun

Exuptoy said:


> Ok, fair play if you asked the question. Maybe the guy was right if he knows his products. Its just when ever you rub through to the bare metal it should be used thats all. Fore warned is fore armed and all that.


The filler covered any bare metal so the primer covered the filler, except for the back of the patches. The rest of the panel i sanded with 180 then worked up to 800 then i used the primer. I thought i did a great job sanding the filled areas and it felt great with my fingers, but when i put the primer on it looked terrible and showed just how far out my sanding actually was. I had to sand it again, i'm learning


----------



## longodds

BadNun said:


> Longodds said:
> 
> 
> 
> Admirable and almost unbelievable. A pity you didn't show your filling and rubbing down skills. (How much for the Beagle at the back?)
> 
> 
> 
> I used this sanding block http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MIRKA-AQUASTA ... 2701098873 i basically got the one the guy used in the guide. I can take a picture of the body filler i used if you like? i may even of taken a picture before i primed it, i will have a look.
> 
> My Beagles are my babies, i would never sell, i would rather chop my hand off with a spoon.
Click to expand...

You definitely have a knack for repairs, most don't, so well done. Being able to do what you have with what you've taken the time to find out about online is doubly impressive.

I got rid of my spoiler too, TT's look much better without. So when you're finished I'll show you mine if you show me yours- deal?


----------



## BadNun

longodds said:


> BadNun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Longodds said:
> 
> 
> 
> Admirable and almost unbelievable. A pity you didn't show your filling and rubbing down skills. (How much for the Beagle at the back?)
> 
> 
> 
> I used this sanding block http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MIRKA-AQUASTA ... 2701098873 i basically got the one the guy used in the guide. I can take a picture of the body filler i used if you like? i may even of taken a picture before i primed it, i will have a look.
> 
> My Beagles are my babies, i would never sell, i would rather chop my hand off with a spoon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You definitely have a knack for repairs, most don't, so well done. Being able to do what you have with what you've taken the time to find out about online is doubly impressive.
> 
> I got rid of my spoiler too, TT's look much better without. So when you're finished I'll show you mine if you show me yours- deal?
Click to expand...

Thank you very much. It took many hours of sanding, filling and re-sanding, then as i mentioned above after i put primer on it looked terrible, but in the end i think i got the curve right and you can't see the repair area.



Longodds said:


> I got rid of my spoiler too, TT's look much better without. So when you're finished I'll show you mine if you show me yours- deal?


I look forward to showing it 

I do have to learn how to wet sand and polish, then learn how to fit it [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## BadNun

BadNun said:


> Exuptoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, fair play if you asked the question. Maybe the guy was right if he knows his products. Its just when ever you rub through to the bare metal it should be used thats all. Fore warned is fore armed and all that.
Click to expand...

The filler covered any bare metal so the primer covered the filler, except for the back of the patches. The rest of the panel i sanded with 180 then worked up to 800 then i used the primer. I thought i did a great job sanding the filled areas and it felt great with my fingers, but when i put the primer on it looked terrible and showed just how far out my sanding actually was. I had to sand it again, i'm learning 

I had the issue with the primer when i primed the whole boot and then sanded with 400 to prepare for the base-coat.


----------



## TT Tom TT

What you did to the boot piece is class 8)... Talk about having a rare-car. A spoiler-less TT, certainly a head-turner.


----------



## wallstreet

BadNun said:


> Horlixx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work, the finish looks good.
> 
> What type of glue did you use for the patches?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much. I used this glue. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LOCTITE-Super ... SwENxXnIyx It said on the pack that it will do metal and is water,temperature and shock resistant.
> 
> The patches have been sanded then primed and painted on both sides.
Click to expand...

Amazing read!

The rear is not aluminum.


----------



## wallstreet

This has been the best thread I have ever read! Excellent work & trials! Seeds the rest of us & inspires me to try new things too! I was tinkering on getting a new rear lid as well.

I was about to offer you free, set of hardly used spare spacers. However, I noticed as I continued to read on, that you now have a set.

Look forward to future posts!


----------



## SPECSMAN

Fantastic results, I have already said, but you do have a distinct advantage over us blokes....

If I set up a spray job in my house; Mrs Specsman would flip!

The average garage is too cold now; for the paint and the operator!

Having an unmolested early Mk1 coupe, I have to do this; thanks for the spur 

Specsman 8)

ps. No one has mentioned anything negative about removing the spoiler (handling etc.) I believe that they were just added in the recall and thereafter as a placebo.

My car didn't get to go to the concentration camp, but it did get the spoiler, mystery. :?


----------



## Exuptoy

Most newbies to paint tend to just sand panels with paper in their hands and that can cause furrows, so if you have larger areas to cover you are better off using a sanding block, this gives more chance to ride over the area rather than following the profile of the filler. That's why body files are so long.

The key to wet sanding is plenty of paint coverage and stay from edges as that is where you tend to rub through.

As has already been said this is a cracking job and you should be proud. I've enjoyed reading this thread.


----------



## BadNun

TT Tom TT said:


> What you did to the boot piece is class 8)... Talk about having a rare-car. A spoiler-less TT, certainly a head-turner.


Too kind


----------



## BadNun

wallstreet said:


> This has been the best thread I have ever read! Excellent work & trials! Seeds the rest of us & inspires me to try new things too! I was tinkering on getting a new rear lid as well.
> 
> I was about to offer you free, set of hardly used spare spacers. However, I noticed as I continued to read on, that you now have a set.
> 
> Look forward to future posts!


I am humbled by your feedback.

Thank you very much for the lovely offer too, i am sure another forum member would love to give them a home.

Have a great day.


----------



## BadNun

SPECSMAN said:


> Fantastic results, I have already said, but you do have a distinct advantage over us blokes....
> 
> If I set up a spray job in my house; Mrs Specsman would flip!
> 
> The average garage is too cold now; for the paint and the operator!
> 
> Having an unmolested early Mk1 coupe, I have to do this; thanks for the spur
> 
> Specsman 8)
> 
> ps. No one has mentioned anything negative about removing the spoiler (handling etc.) I believe that they were just added in the recall and thereafter as a placebo.
> 
> My car didn't get to go to the concentration camp, but it did get the spoiler, mystery. :?


It is not really an advantage over blokes, the advantage is i own the house and i'm single. I think if i had a Husband (shudders) i would be busy with him, not learning to paint... i would no doubt not be able to learn in heated spare room.

I always thought the issue of handling was on a coupe (i may very well be wrong now i put all my eggs in one basket) mine is a roadster, a different shape and very heavy plus mine has a hard top so it is a very different shape and ever heavier.

I should in theory be fine.

I am making the hoop's black and flush with the seat headrest in the future, so if i flip without a spoiler i'm a DeadNun. It would be far better to go out in a ball of flame in my TT than being incontinent in the corner of a home for old people.


----------



## BadNun

Exuptoy said:


> Most newbies to paint tend to just sand panels with paper in their hands and that can cause furrows, so if you have larger areas to cover you are better off using a sanding block, this gives more chance to ride over the area rather than following the profile of the filler. That's why body files are so long.
> 
> The key to wet sanding is plenty of paint coverage and stay from edges as that is where you tend to rub through.
> 
> As has already been said this is a cracking job and you should be proud. I've enjoyed reading this thread.


I have been watching guides on wet sanding and polishing today, i will be using the block.

Thank you for the advice.


----------



## BadNun

I made another thread a couple of months ago asking for these trims.










I had looked for a very long time and they are very hard to find. I am very happy that a forum member helped me out. I had thanked him on the other thread, however they are part of my build and a rare part too, i want to thank him on this thread.

Thank you Eric V.


----------



## gogs

I am making the hoop's black and flush with the seat headrest in the future, so if i flip without a spoiler i'm a DeadNun. It would be far better to go out in a ball of flame in my TT than being incontinent in the corner of a home for old people.[/quote]

'It's better to burn out than to fade away'

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## SPECSMAN

BadNun said:


> I always thought the issue of handling was on a coupe (i may very well be wrong now i put all my eggs in one basket) mine is a roadster, a different shape and very heavy plus mine has a hard top so it is a very different shape and ever heavier.
> 
> I should in theory be fine.
> 
> I am making the hoop's black and flush with the seat headrest in the future, so if i flip without a spoiler i'm a DeadNun. It would be far better to go out in a ball of flame in my TT than being incontinent in the corner of a home for old people.


Don't worry, if you roll an open roadster, the spoiler wouldn't save you from a shortened neck! :lol:

Keep up the good work and the entertaining write ups.

 8)


----------



## BadNun

SPECSMAN said:


> BadNun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always thought the issue of handling was on a coupe (i may very well be wrong now i put all my eggs in one basket) mine is a roadster, a different shape and very heavy plus mine has a hard top so it is a very different shape and ever heavier.
> 
> I should in theory be fine.
> 
> I am making the hoop's black and flush with the seat headrest in the future, so if i flip without a spoiler i'm a DeadNun. It would be far better to go out in a ball of flame in my TT than being incontinent in the corner of a home for old people.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, if you roll an open roadster, the spoiler wouldn't save you from a shortened neck! :lol:
> 
> Keep up the good work and the entertaining write ups.
> 
> 8)
Click to expand...

It would be the hoops i intend to shorten that would be the issue if i roll it. I feel that tiny spoiler can not work the same on a Coupe a Roadster and a Roadster with a roof, 3 different shapes and weight.

I see your new thread and look forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## Eric V.

I love what you do to arby.

I can see the love you have for the TT roadster .
Some cars stick to you like glue.
For me it's the golf mk1 cabrio and the TT roadster mk1.

Keep up the good work Rebecca.

Eric V.


----------



## BadNun

Eric V. said:


> I love what you do to arby.
> 
> I can see the love you have for the TT roadster .
> Some cars stick to you like glue.
> For me it's the golf mk1 cabrio and the TT roadster mk1.
> 
> Keep up the good work Rebecca.
> 
> Eric V.


I really do love Arby, look at all the new skills i learned. I am having so much fun.


----------



## BadNun

Put these in.










With a rubber grommet.



















From eBay, they are 20mm http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Open-Closed-B ... 2749.l2648

This i'm chuffed with, can you see the patch? i could just leave it like that.










With grommet, they are 25mm. The hole is oval but they will pop in http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/25mm-SUPER-Cl ... 2749.l2648










8)


----------



## philclemo

wallstreet said:


> I was about to offer you free, set of hardly used spare spacers. However, I noticed as I continued to read on, that you now have a set.


Well, if you're offering


----------



## milnei

BadNun,

By the look of your work, I can't believe you're a novice, I recon you're a pro...... Ed China in drag (I mean that in a nice way)....


----------



## BadNun

milnei said:


> BadNun,
> 
> By the look of your work, I can't believe you're a novice, I recon you're a pro...... Ed China in drag (I mean that in a nice way)....


Why thank you.........i think lol

I could still Beck it up yet because i need to learn wet sanding and polishing :roll:
















I am a little worried as i have nothing to practice on.


----------



## SPECSMAN

You are fretting over nothing, BadNun.

The grade of wet/dry paper you use is so silky smooth, the only problem is the time and effort it needs to get near the base coat!
If you want to be cautious, try wet sanding your new panel for a few seconds, on a small flat area. Then stop, clean it off and dry it. You will notice that the tops have been taken off the orange-peel, leaving the shiny bits. Repeat until the whole area is "grey" (grey is a term we use in optics for a smoothed but unpolished lens surface).

If you don't own a machine polisher, it is perfectly possible to polish a small panel like that, by hand. T-cut then wax.

I did the whole of my TR3a (Ralph) like that.

Time did not permit me to view all of your videos to check, but put a squirt of washing-up liquid in the sanding water, it helps it to glide. Apologies if that's already been stated in the vids.

It's on the edges and seams that you need to be cautious, but your panel is a nice rounded form. Be careful working close to the edge, you will be straight through all layers in a blink.

Worse case anyhow is a repaint; and you're good at that!

Regards,

Specsman.
8)


----------



## SPECSMAN

milnei said:


> BadNun,
> 
> By the look of your work, I can't believe you're a novice, I recon you're a pro...... Ed China in drag (I mean that in a nice way)....


I have the most horrible vision in my mind now.... :lol:

8)


----------



## BadNun

SPECSMAN said:


> You are fretting over nothing, BadNun.
> 
> The grade of wet/dry paper you use is so silky smooth, the only problem is the time and effort it needs to get near the base coat!
> If you want to be cautious, try wet sanding your new panel for a few seconds, on a small flat area. Then stop, clean it off and dry it. You will notice that the tops have been taken off the orange-peel, leaving the shiny bits. Repeat until the whole area is "grey" (grey is a term we use in optics for a smoothed but unpolished lens surface).
> 
> If you don't own a machine polisher, it is perfectly possible to polish a small panel like that, by hand. T-cut then wax.
> 
> I did the whole of my TR3a (Ralph) like that.
> 
> Time did not permit me to view all of your videos to check, but put a squirt of washing-up liquid in the sanding water, it helps it to glide. Apologies if that's already been stated in the vids.
> 
> It's on the edges and seams that you need to be cautious, but your panel is a nice rounded form. Be careful working close to the edge, you will be straight through all layers in a blink.
> 
> Worse case anyhow is a repaint; and you're good at that!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Specsman.
> 8)


Thank you for the advice. I do not have a polisher but i got these http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-inch-Polish ... 2749.l2648 for the drill (the drill has speed adjust) but now you say i can do it by hand, i think i will do it your way, less chance of taking my lacquer off.


----------



## gogs

Hats off to you for getting stuck in to this, your really turning your hand to most jobs 

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## BadNun

gogs said:


> Hats off to you for getting stuck in to this, your really turning your hand to most jobs
> 
> Sent via carrier pigeon


I only mention the odd injury and mistake, i actually really do hurt myself alot and make tonnes of errors.

I shall tell you one now. When i was thinking how to put the patch on through the hole i came up with the amazing idea of sucking through a straw so the patch sticks to the straw, i thought place the patch and stop sucking, job done!

Tested it and yay it worked, so i put the glue on the patch ready to lower it in and started sucking through the straw......

I stopped when it started to glue my throat shut.

2nd Stupidest thing i have probably ever done.


----------



## gogs

Oh dear ! I think all is diyers make a first of it from time to time, I've lost count the number of times I've lost skin or cut myself doing the simplest of tasks 
I once cut my jeans and right buttock on a sharp edge in a mates car interior whilst I had it stripped to run cables for a stereo he was fitting ! Luckily a couple of stitches fixed that ! I mean stitches in the buttock not the jeans 

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## BadNun

gogs said:


> Oh dear ! I think all is diyers make a first of it from time to time, I've lost count the number of times I've lost skin or cut myself doing the simplest of tasks
> I once cut my jeans and right buttock on a sharp edge in a mates car interior whilst I had it stripped to run cables for a stereo he was fitting ! Luckily a couple of stitches fixed that ! I mean stitches in the buttock not the jeans
> 
> Sent via carrier pigeon


Glad to know i'm not the only one who messes up  i bent my finger right back when i was doing the manifold plate, thought i broke it.

Love your wheels.


----------



## gogs

My wife expects me to come back into the house with an injury after working on the car 

I'm usually cuts, grazes or burns 

Thanks, the wheels are Audi smoked chrome in colour I was advised, a fairly dark grey colour

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## BadNun

gogs said:


> My wife expects me to come back into the house with an injury after working on the car
> 
> I'm usually cuts, grazes or burns
> 
> Thanks, the wheels are Audi smoked chrome in colour I was advised, a fairly dark grey colour
> 
> Sent via carrier pigeon


I just commented about them on your thread, need to learn photo shop [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## gogs

Just read that post  I'm not any good at photoshop either ☹

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## BadNun

gogs said:


> Just read that post  I'm not any good at photoshop either ☹
> 
> Sent via carrier pigeon


Rats. Well i will just throw this out there......if anybody wants to photo shop gogs wheels on Arby you're a Daisy.


----------



## gogs

Here's a side on pic










Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## BadNun

gogs said:


> Here's a side on pic


Thank you.


----------



## Exuptoy

Its a bit crap but here goes.


----------



## BadNun

Exuptoy said:


> Its a bit crap but here goes.


Why thank you very much.

It looks terrible  they look far better on his car.


----------



## Exuptoy

:lol:

I'll try again tomorrow but I'll tint your wheels.


----------



## BadNun

Exuptoy said:


> :lol:
> 
> I'll try again tomorrow but I'll tint your wheels.


Oh that is nice of you, but i don't think they suit Arby.


----------



## Exuptoy

How about black?


----------



## BadNun

Exuptoy said:


> How about black?


I have a set of black. It was a nice thought.


----------



## gogs

That looks more of s bronze colour than my wheels, maybe just my eyes 

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## SPECSMAN

BadNun said:


> SPECSMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are fretting over nothing, BadNun.
> 
> The grade of wet/dry paper you use is so silky smooth, the only problem is the time and effort it needs to get near the base coat!
> If you want to be cautious, try wet sanding your new panel for a few seconds, on a small flat area. Then stop, clean it off and dry it. You will notice that the tops have been taken off the orange-peel, leaving the shiny bits. Repeat until the whole area is "grey" (grey is a term we use in optics for a smoothed but unpolished lens surface).
> 
> If you don't own a machine polisher, it is perfectly possible to polish a small panel like that, by hand. T-cut then wax.
> 
> I did the whole of my TR3a (Ralph) like that.
> 
> Time did not permit me to view all of your videos to check, but put a squirt of washing-up liquid in the sanding water, it helps it to glide. Apologies if that's already been stated in the vids.
> 
> It's on the edges and seams that you need to be cautious, but your panel is a nice rounded form. Be careful working close to the edge, you will be straight through all layers in a blink.
> 
> Worse case anyhow is a repaint; and you're good at that!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Specsman.
> 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the advice. I do not have a polisher but i got these http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-inch-Polish ... 2749.l2648 for the drill (the drill has speed adjust) but now you say i can do it by hand, i think i will do it your way, less chance of taking my lacquer off.
Click to expand...

Don't bother with those small diameter pads, too likely to tip as you traverse the panel.

I have one of these Silverline ones, I restored the paint on a transit van in half a day.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Polishing-kit ... xyo4lRjOgL

Don't be tempted to have their cheaper two handled jobby, I burnt one out doing one door panel!

I had mine from tool station, I don't remember it being that expensive, so shop around. Or hand polish as suggested.

Regarding your accidents, just remember the saying "The (wo)man that never made a mistake, never made anything".

Incidentally, it may be that the camera does lie, but your paint job looks good enough, as it is?

8)


----------



## Exuptoy

gogs said:


> That looks more of s bronze colour than my wheels, maybe just my eyes
> 
> Sent via carrier pigeon


Probably just the difference in the two pics and there is no blending, I just cut around your wheels, copied, resized and pasted. The photo of the V6 looks a lot more polished than the pic of Arby. Even the lighting is different and as I said I'm no potoshop expert.


----------



## BadNun

SPECSMAN said:


> Don't bother with those small diameter pads, too likely to tip as you traverse the panel.
> 
> I have one of these Silverline ones, I restored the paint on a transit van in half a day.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Polishing-kit ... xyo4lRjOgL
> 
> Don't be tempted to have their cheaper two handled jobby, I burnt one out doing one door panel!
> 
> I had mine from tool station, I don't remember it being that expensive, so shop around. Or hand polish as suggested.
> 
> Regarding your accidents, just remember the saying "The (wo)man that never made a mistake, never made anything".
> 
> Incidentally, it may be that the camera does lie, but your paint job looks good enough, as it is?
> 
> 8)


I think i will do it by hand, too much to buy a polisher.



SPECSMAN said:


> it may be that the camera does lie, but your paint job looks good enough, as it is?


Yes the camera lies, i do have orange peel and 3 dog hairs stuck in the lacquer :roll:


----------



## BadNun

Exuptoy said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> That looks more of s bronze colour than my wheels, maybe just my eyes
> 
> Sent via carrier pigeon
> 
> 
> 
> Probably just the difference in the two pics and there is no blending, I just cut around your wheels, copied, resized and pasted. The photo of the V6 looks a lot more polished than the pic of Arby. Even the lighting is different and as I said I'm no potoshop expert.
Click to expand...

Well you took the time out to do something for me Exuptoy, i really appreciate it.

This 8) is for you.


----------



## Exuptoy

Aw shucks. :lol:


----------



## BadNun

These arrived 










I got them off 3TT3 (alive and well) i would like to give him a big thank you.

One of the front ones was in pieces but i think i put it together right by copying the other, they need a good clean and i will get them fitted. I cannot wait because Arby is far too low for me.

There is a plastic thing that i have no idea about and a washer [smiley=book2.gif] but i'm sure somebody will be able to tell me.


----------



## BadNun

Today was a week since i did the boot so my lacquer should be good to wet sand. I have orange peel and a couple of dog hairs stuck in the lacquer. I watched some videos (listed in thread) and i think it looks super easy.....a doddle.

No it looks scary as a scary thing and i'm going to mess it up....that was what i was really thinking.

Here is my wet sand afternoon.

Soaked block and paper for an hour (ish) in water.
I used 1500, 2000 and 2500 grit.










First attempt, now i did not rub very hard on the first go because i have to get a feel for it as i have nothing to practice on.










It did not look like that in the videos and did not go cloudy so i must not have been pressing hard enough or long enough, so i did it again in a small area at the back and pressed a little harder. I checked every min and after 20 or so it started to cloud like the video, so i did the whole boot.

Now you can really see the orange peel....and i'm getting the hang of it 



















Again with 1500 grit. Getting sore fingers.










Then again with 2000. Still some orange peel :?










2500 grit. Elbow starting to click.










Then some g3 paste and i'm getting tired i have to admit, i ran out of g3 so i will have to get some more and do it again :x










I'm BadNun, that was wet-sanding and i'm not doing it again (drops mic and walks off)


----------



## 3TT3

Gone


----------



## gogs

Your picking up skills fast 
I don't have the bottle to wet sand, I'd love to on a couple of areas on my car where there's a few minor scratches

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## Delta4

It's a bit late now but you should avoid wetsanding the edge's of the panel anymore, masking tape will help


----------



## BadNun

3TT3 said:


> Gone


lol you're funny.



gogs said:


> Your picking up skills fast
> I don't have the bottle to wet sand, I'd love to on a couple of areas on my car where there's a few minor scratches
> 
> Sent via carrier pigeon


I did not enjoy this bit if i'm honest.



Delta4 said:


> It's a bit late now but you should avoid wetsanding the edge's of the panel anymore, masking tape will help


I did not do the edge much anyway. The lacquer is thinner on the edge.


----------



## 3TT3

My funtimes ..on a professional job
1500 if you absolutely have to,followed by 2000 as long as the laquer is thick.
Use a rubber(mucho raising up and down of eyebrows).. eraser if you like with the wet and dry paper , for spot areas 
g3 is ok ish but needs finishing with meguiars scratch x and mirror and then polish, at least on dark colours for swirl marks(I think).

Look at new cars properly and even on those the finish has orange peel to a minor amount.


----------



## BadNun

3TT3 said:


> meguiars scratch x and mirror and then polish


I will get that then


----------



## Delta4

A friend with a DA polisher would be handy at this point it'll save you a lot of time and arm ache whilst producing a better finish


----------



## Exuptoy

I recently machine polished my T5, took best part of a day but made so much difference as it was as flat as a stamp prior to that. I have a Meguiars G220 which cost me £230 way back when, but you can get a DA-6 for £80 which are highly rated.

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing ... d_519.html


----------



## BadNun

Exuptoy said:


> you can get a DA-6 for £80 which are highly rated.


I think that is a little expensive for a bootlid


----------



## BadNun

Delta4 said:


> A friend with a DA polisher would be handy at this point it'll save you a lot of time and arm ache whilst producing a better finish


I borrow 98% of my tools off various friends.

They are selfish for not having a polisher.


----------



## Exuptoy

BadNun said:


> Exuptoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can get a DA-6 for £80 which are highly rated.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is a little expensive for a bootlid
Click to expand...

.....but it'll be yours forever.......or until you sell it to recoup your money. 8)


----------



## SPECSMAN

The picture featuring real orange peel, made me laugh out loud. 

Hard work isn't it!

It will get better every time you go over it now.

8)


----------



## BadNun

SPECSMAN said:


> The picture featuring real orange peel, made me laugh out loud.


I like to make people laugh.



SPECSMAN said:


> Hard work isn't it!


I really did not have fun with this bit, everything else i have done on Arby was fun except that. I enjoyed the spray-paint bit and i would like to paint some more things 



SPECSMAN said:


> It will get better every time you go over it now.


I hope so, it still may look rubbish when i put it on.....but i had a go and i did my best.


----------



## SPECSMAN

BadNun said:


> SPECSMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> The picture featuring real orange peel, made me laugh out loud.
> 
> 
> 
> I like to make people laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> SPECSMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hard work isn't it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really did not have fun with this bit, everything else i have done on Arby was fun except that. I enjoyed the spray-paint bit and i would like to paint some more things
> 
> 
> 
> SPECSMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will get better every time you go over it now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so, it still may look rubbish when i put it on.....but i had a go and i did my best.
Click to expand...

It doesn't look rubbish now! You only need to gain the full gloss.

Get some elbow grease into it, it's good exercise! Or put out a post, asking to borrow a polisher in your area.

All the best,

Specsman 8)


----------



## BadNun

I could not find any meguiars scratch x and mirror at the shop, i could have got some off the bay but i don't want to wait, i have the afternoon off work and i want to have some fun after the wet-sanding, so this is the best they had in the shop.










This boot is getting fitted today


----------



## BadNun

I have no idea how to fit a boot by the way :roll: it looks like it is just the 4 bolts.

Could not find a guide so i guess i will work it out myself. My confidence is sky high at the moment.

What could go wrong?


----------



## Delta4

Auto finesse tripple wont remove sanding marks, save yourself the grief and find some one to lend you a machine/pad and polishing compound, an extra pair of hands will make removal and refitting of the bootlid much easier


----------



## BadNun

First i popped off the lights on the boot i sprayed to see what the wire hanging out is connected with, i want to see what is behind there anyway.










Stuck with glue and a right mess, rusty too.










I scratched off the bad paint and treated the rust as i had some and also used some touch up paint to seal it a little.










So i'm very happy they cut and left the wire in now  i see what is going on now too. I took the boot outside and was pleased with the paint match.










Now i'm going to enjoy this bit, the horrid time wet-sanding was worth it.


----------



## BadNun

Delta4 said:


> Auto finesse tripple wont remove sanding marks, save yourself the grief and find some one to lend you a machine/pad and polishing compound, an extra pair of hands will make removal and refitting of the bootlid much easier


It did a great job thank you.

Plus i have fitted it and i am posting about it now.

So ner


----------



## gogs

Pics pics pics pics ?

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## Delta4

BadNun said:


> Delta4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Auto finesse tripple wont remove sanding marks, save yourself the grief and find some one to lend you a machine/pad and polishing compound, an extra pair of hands will make removal and refitting of the bootlid much easier
> 
> 
> 
> It did a great job thank you.
> 
> Plus i have fitted it and i am posting about it now.
> 
> So ner
Click to expand...

 :lol: you'll see what i mean in time


----------



## Spliffy

Looks like that's going really well  Can't wait to see it fitted !

Nick


----------



## BadNun

Fitting. 










Pop off the lights on my boot. I put a left and right sticker on and tape string to the wire.










Pull the string through.










Stick the string to the boot at the bottom.










Then tie the top off to that the latch bit. This will be there if i ever want to put this boot back on :wink:










Undo bolts, 2 on each side, take the bottom one off first on the other side so the top takes the weight.










Take off the last nut and the boot will come off , it is not that heavy but it will wobble a little at first.

Side by side.










Put the new spoiler free boot on but i left the nuts loose. I taped the wire from the car to the wire that was cut in the spoiler free boot.










Pull it through.










Connect the lights and check they work.










First look.  I left the nuts loose because i guess you have to line it up.










Messed about a little and got it closer to being lined up.










Messed a little more.



















I want to make a joke but shhhhhhhh..............just look.




























Over the weekend i will give him a bath, i may add the Audi ring badge too.

Hope you all enjoyed reading my spoiler free adventure.

Rebecca.


----------



## gogs

The TT concept car is alive and well 

This is fast becoming one of my favourite threads 

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## Delta4

Looking good


----------



## Spliffy

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Nick


----------



## Horlixx

I think it's fair to say a totally constructive day was had in your neck of the woods !!!

I'd put the Audi rings badge back on if it were me, or get a black one, or even the bigger Q3 style ones would sit there quite nicely


----------



## longodds

Sometimes I regret writing posts , but I doubt this will be one of them. I've owned body shops and taught eager trainees what you've done. With one-on-one practical tuition using professional body shop tools most couldn't achieve what you have in such a short time, never mind at their first attempt.

Most people don't tend to realise that matching a colour is difficult in itself as it depends on so many factors- materials and techniques. Flatting (sanding), with or without a block, is an art in itself too.

You have a natural knack and an intuitive understanding, plus a can do/will do attitude, well done.

'IF', however, you're not completely happy with the paint finish: Wet flat it with soapy water using a block and 1000 wet and dry paper, then 800, then hand polish it with a cutting compound.

Well done on a job well done


----------



## BadNun

gogs said:


> The TT concept car is alive and well
> 
> This is fast becoming one of my favourite threads
> 
> Sent via carrier pigeon


Glad you like it and thank you. 



Delta4 said:


> Looking good


Thank you.


----------



## BadNun

longodds said:


> Sometimes I regret writing posts , but I doubt this will be one of them. I've owned body shops and taught eager trainees what you've done. With one-on-one practical tuition using professional body shop tools most couldn't achieve what you have in such a short time, never mind at their first attempt.
> 
> Most people don't tend to realise that matching a colour is difficult in itself as it depends on so many factors- materials and techniques. Flatting (sanding), with or without a block, is an art in itself too.
> 
> You have a natural knack and an intuitive understanding, plus a can do/will do attitude, well done.
> 
> 'IF', however, you're not completely happy with the paint finish: Wet flat it with soapy water using a block and 1000 wet and dry paper, then 800, then hand polish it with a cutting compound.
> 
> Well done on a job well done


 I don't know what to say.....


----------



## 3TT3

Looks great,but either get new rings or totally debadge (mho).


----------



## BadNun

3TT3 said:


> Looks great,but either get new rings or totally debadge (mho).


I have a new badge ready  i will put it on today.


----------



## TT Tom TT

Sounds like such an oxymoron / mindfuck "fitting the spoiler delete" :lol:... Pics after you've fitted the new rings!

I think that totally de-badging would suit the spoiler-less look, it would bamboozle many people behind you wondering what on Earth the car in front is... without the spoiler the Audi rings have 'nowhere to go' per se and with them missing and only the badges de-badging would be such a cool way to go...

EDIT: In fact I'm going to do a crude job on paint now to see what the car would look like de-badged... Bear with...


----------



## SPECSMAN

Fantastic result, glad that it looks so good! Fit the ring badges, in my opinion.

If you have to remove the number plate lights again, remove the centre black bit first, that is the wedge that locks them in place!

8)


----------



## BadNun

SPECSMAN said:


> Fantastic result, glad that it looks so good! Fit the ring badges, in my opinion.
> 
> If you have to remove the number plate lights again, remove the centre black bit first, that is the wedge that locks them in place!
> 
> 8)


The ring badge is the one you found if you remember 

I could not move the center one so i popped out the other two.


----------



## BadNun

TT Tom TT said:


> Sounds like such an oxymoron / mindfuck "fitting the spoiler delete" :lol:... Pics after you've fitted the new rings!
> 
> I think that totally de-badging would suit the spoiler-less look, it would bamboozle mini people behind you wondering what on Earth the car in front is... without the spoiler the Audi rings have 'nowhere to go' per se and with them missing and only the badges de-badging would be such a cool way to go...
> 
> EDIT: In fact I'm going to do a crude job on paint now to see what the car would look like de-badged... Bear with...


I think when the back end was hit and a new bumper was fitted, the TT badges are not put on quite right, i may have to remove them to line them up right anyway....i think i would prefer the badge look if i'm honest Tom  but i may change my mind.

Edit, i do quite like that Tom, thank you.

I may remove the V6 trim and put the Silver one back on.


----------



## BadNun

I think the number plate trim is wonky too lol


----------



## TT Tom TT

I agree that the silver valance looks better, not a fan of the black honeycomb valance unless it's accompanied with the black spoiler extension too... Otherwise it looks like it doesn't quite belong. On the plus side you could sell it on for 60-70 quid if you decide to switch back to ol' silver.


----------



## BadNun

TT Tom TT said:


> I agree that the silver valance looks better, not a fan of the black honeycomb valance unless it's accompanied with the black spoiler extension too... Otherwise it looks like it doesn't quite belong. On the plus side you could sell it on for 60-70 quid if you decide to switch back to ol' silver.


I had been thinking about going back to Silver for a while if i'm honest, i agree with you that it looks like "it doesn't quite belong" i think Arby with the roof and all, would look better.


----------



## gogs

I went Q3










Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## black9146

BadNun said:


> TT Tom TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that the silver valance looks better, not a fan of the black honeycomb valance unless it's accompanied with the black spoiler extension too... Otherwise it looks like it doesn't quite belong. On the plus side you could sell it on for 60-70 quid if you decide to switch back to ol' silver.
> 
> 
> 
> I had been thinking about going back to Silver for a while if i'm honest, i agree with you that it looks like "it doesn't quite belong" i think Arby with the roof and all, would look better.
Click to expand...

BadNun, does your hard top squeak at all ?


----------



## 3TT3

Id like an oem dkw or nsu badge or some other variation on auto union.
Might look at bit chav  , something like 20 years ago when I had a cd (corps diplomatique) badge on the car in hopes of avoiding tickets :lol:


----------



## BadNun

black9146 said:


> BadNun, does your hard top squeak at all ?


No, but it did long ago. I treated all the rubbers on the car and both roofs with Wurth rubber seal, very good stuff.


----------



## BadNun

gogs said:


> I went Q3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent via carrier pigeon


 :roll: it is not the size of your badge, it is how you use it.

That is a complete lie of course, i'm very impressed with your badge and i want it.


----------



## BadNun

3TT3 said:


> Id like an oem dkw or nsu badge or some other variation on auto union.
> Might look at bit chav  , something like 20 years ago when I had a cd (corps diplomatique) badge on the car in hopes of avoiding tickets :lol:


I like this  https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Universal-Re ... Swl5pZiV0L and in silver http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1PCS-R-T-Silv ... Swu1VW6uHs it is my initials  i also think it would personalize Arby....i could say i drive an Arby RT 

Caps too https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-4-60mm-R ... Sw-z9ZzRnA

This is an Audi NSU badge https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-NSU-Vin ... SwtfhYsCjK


----------



## gogs

BadNun said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went Q3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent via carrier pigeon
> 
> 
> 
> :roll: it is not the size of your badge, it is how you use it.
> 
> That is a complete lie of course, i'm very impressed with your badge and i want it.
Click to expand...

Bigger is not always better I've heard

Anyway link below to larger genuine Audi rear rings, think my ones are 216mm wide but will need to measure

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre ... 2794513895

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## BadNun

gogs said:


> Bigger is not always better I've heard
> 
> Anyway link below to larger genuine Audi rear rings, think my ones are 216mm wide but will need to measure


I will stick to the one i have as i bought it already, i was shocked at the price of your badge 



gogs said:


> Bigger is not always better I've heard


Ah bless, we say that to make you feel better


----------



## gogs

I didn't pay that for the one I have but it was the only OEM one I could see on fleabay 

Never had any complaints about size yet 

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## BadNun

Coil-overs next


----------



## 3TT3

"Never mind the quality,feel the width"


----------



## longodds

BadNun said:


> longodds said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I regret writing posts , but I doubt this will be one of them. I've owned body shops and taught eager trainees what you've done. With one-on-one practical tuition using professional body shop tools most couldn't achieve what you have in such a short time, never mind at their first attempt.
> 
> Most people don't tend to realise that matching a colour is difficult in itself as it depends on so many factors- materials and techniques. Flatting (sanding), with or without a block, is an art in itself too.
> 
> You have a natural knack and an intuitive understanding, plus a can do/will do attitude, well done.
> 
> 'IF', however, you're not completely happy with the paint finish: Wet flat it with soapy water using a block and 1000 wet and dry paper, then 800, then hand polish it with a cutting compound.
> 
> Well done on a job well done
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what to say.....
Click to expand...

Just say, No! I'll wet flat it with soapy water, a block and 800 wet and dry, then I'll use 1000 and finally hand polish it with a cutting compound before waxing it a week later


----------



## BadNun

longodds said:


> Just say, No! I'll wet flat it with soapy water, a block and 800 wet and dry, then I'll use 1000 and finally hand polish it with a cutting compound before waxing it a week later


I have to get some wax. Thank you for the lovely comment earlier, it made my day.


----------



## BadNun

With badge


----------



## 3TT3

Me likey
I Wouldnt worry too much about more stuff.
Look at it long enough and you begin to imagine things that arent there :lol:


----------



## BadNun

3TT3 said:


> Me likey
> I Wouldnt worry too much about more stuff.
> Look at it long enough and you begin to imagine things that arent there :lol:


I am happy, there is no scratches or swirls.....it is actually a better colour match than my hard-top 

Ooooooooo i had just had an idea [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## SPECSMAN

Now THAT'S beautiful.

You should be proud of that.

I agree with 3TT3; leave it at that, as Audi intended.

Specsman 8)


----------



## Exuptoy

Very nice.
If you wanna swap that rear diffuser for my silver one let me know.


----------



## BadNun

SPECSMAN said:


> Now THAT'S beautiful.
> 
> You should be proud of that.
> 
> I agree with 3TT3; leave it at that, as Audi intended.
> 
> Specsman 8)


----------



## BadNun

Exuptoy said:


> Very nice.
> If you wanna swap that rear diffuser for my silver one let me know.


Bless,  i still have my Silver one.

That is also a terrible trade :lol:


----------



## Exuptoy

They're only £68 plus VAT from TPS. Ebay prices aren't always right you know.


----------



## BadNun

Exuptoy said:


> They're only £68 plus VAT from TPS. Ebay prices aren't always right you know.


I know how much they are thank you.


----------



## SPECSMAN

BadNun said:


> Exuptoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're only £68 plus VAT from TPS. Ebay prices aren't always right you know.
> 
> 
> 
> I know how much they are thank you.
Click to expand...

Now now you two, play nice!

I agree that it needs the silver one on, if you have it anyway, fit it; then it will be spot on!

8)


----------



## BadNun

SPECSMAN said:


> I agree that it needs the silver one on, if you have it anyway, fit it; then it will be spot on!
> 
> 8)


----------



## 1781cc

Something about the rear of this now reminds me of retro styled cars:


----------



## BadNun

1781cc said:


> Something about the rear of this now reminds me of retro styled cars


 8)


----------



## SPECSMAN

BadNun said:


> SPECSMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that it needs the silver one on, if you have it anyway, fit it; then it will be spot on!
> 
> 8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1
Click to expand...

Christ, you work fast, lady!

To use a common expression these days..........

Simply loveleh!

8)


----------



## SPECSMAN

Just add a dateless registration now; keep everyone guessing.

Good work 10/10

8)


----------



## BadNun

SPECSMAN said:


> Christ, you work fast, lady!
> 
> To use a common expression these days..........
> 
> Simply loveleh!
> 
> 8)


I have done it before, it is really easy and only takes 5min 

I did actually like the V6 one  but i like the Silver one too and i'm glad i put it on.


----------



## Exuptoy

BadNun said:


> Exuptoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're only £68 plus VAT from TPS. Ebay prices aren't always right you know.
> 
> 
> 
> I know how much they are thank you.
Click to expand...

 [smiley=argue.gif] :lol: 
Nothing meant in my post other than some people think the V6 diffuser is worth a fortune whilst in my eyes it's worth what someone is willing to pay, and if you know the official price then eBay can be expensive. No offence meant. I'd pay around £50 myself but no more when I can get it new for not much more.


----------



## Exuptoy

As has been said before, the work youve done is a credit to you. It was not my intention to piss anyone off.


----------



## 3TT3

As somebody else pointed out and Ive mentioned before a hardtop on a roadster (and rear spoiler delete ) is about as close as you can get aftermarket to the original concept car in looks..It doesnt have the full c pillar slope but what can you do.
You just need the"pointy downy"(technical term) exhaust pipes 8) 
I do I think still prefer a production coupe style.Well Id have to wouldnt I 
https://www.allcarindex.com/auto-car-mo ... T-Concept/


----------



## black9146

Exuptoy said:


> BadNun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exuptoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're only £68 plus VAT from TPS. Ebay prices aren't always right you know.
> 
> 
> 
> I know how much they are thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [smiley=argue.gif] :lol:
> Nothing meant in my post other than some people think the V6 diffuser is worth a fortune whilst in my eyes it's worth what someone is willing to pay, and if you know the official price then eBay can be expensive. No offence meant. I'd pay around £50 myself but no more when I can get it new for not much more.
Click to expand...

About the same price as the hard top interior trims eh BadNun :roll:


----------



## Eric V.

Do you have a picture of these trims?


Eric V.
Keep up the good work


----------



## black9146

No, they seem to be impossible to find. Nearly extinct :lol:


----------



## BadNun

Exuptoy said:


> BadNun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exuptoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're only £68 plus VAT from TPS. Ebay prices aren't always right you know.
> 
> 
> 
> I know how much they are thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [smiley=argue.gif] :lol:
> Nothing meant in my post other than some people think the V6 diffuser is worth a fortune whilst in my eyes it's worth what someone is willing to pay, and if you know the official price then eBay can be expensive. No offence meant. I'd pay around £50 myself but no more when I can get it new for not much more.
Click to expand...

I think you have the wrong end of the stick here.

You have not offended me in any way


----------



## BadNun

3TT3 said:


> As somebody else pointed out and Ive mentioned before a hardtop on a roadster (and rear spoiler delete ) is about as close as you can get aftermarket to the original concept car in looks..It doesnt have the full c pillar slope but what can you do.
> You just need the"pointy downy"(technical term) exhaust pipes 8)
> I do I think still prefer a production coupe style.Well Id have to wouldnt I
> https://www.allcarindex.com/auto-car-mo ... T-Concept/


I will have a look at the concept pictures. 

Edit.


----------



## BadNun

Eric V. said:


> Do you have a picture of these trims?
> 
> 
> Eric V.
> Keep up the good work


I will take some okidoki Eric.



black9146 said:


> About the same price as the hard top interior trims eh BadNun :roll:


I would say the trims cost more than a diffuser.


----------



## BadNun

I found this looking at the concept pictures. I like that Silver one.


----------



## miTTzee

Hideo - congratulations on the work you are doing on Arby.

I like the concept car from 2001 - an ace job - Keep up the good work - miTTzee :wink:


----------



## 3TT3

Now where did I put my targa top again ?


----------



## black9146

I used to have a Honda CRX with a targa top similar to the silver one. Only Japanese car I have ever owned and the worst !


----------



## Exuptoy

BadNun said:


> I think you have the wrong end of the stick here.
> 
> You have not offended me in any way


I love Ron Burgundy! :lol: Thats class.


----------



## SPECSMAN

miTTzee said:


> Hideo - congratulations on the work you are doing on Arby.
> 
> I like the concept car from 2001 - an ace job - Keep up the good work - miTTzee :wink:


Where did I put that Stihl saw? :lol:


----------



## BadNun

miTTzee said:


> Hideo - congratulations on the work you are doing on Arby.


Thank you very much


----------



## BadNun

Exuptoy said:


> I love Ron Burgundy! :lol: Thats class


Me too, one of my (if not the) favourite comedy films, maybe Airplane!

Johnny Dangerously is up there too 

"You should not hang me on a hook Johnny, my Father hung me on a hook once...............once!"

:lol:


----------



## BadNun

black9146 said:


> I used to have a Honda CRX. Only Japanese car I have ever owned and the worst !


Should have tuned it  CRX vs Lamborghini


----------



## Exuptoy

BadNun said:


> oh and MacGruber, needed Tena lady to watch that.


Eewww too much information. :lol:


----------



## longodds

Exuptoy said:


> BadNun said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh and MacGruber, needed Tena lady to watch that.
> 
> 
> 
> Eewww too much information. :lol:
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## BadNun

Exuptoy said:


> Eewww too much information. :lol:





longodds said:


> +1


Very sorry, i was trying to be funny.

I have removed the objectionable humour.


----------



## Exuptoy

Was only joking. Haha.


----------



## black9146

BadNun said:


> black9146 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have a Honda CRX. Only Japanese car I have ever owned and the worst !
> 
> 
> 
> Should have tuned it  CRX vs Lamborghini
Click to expand...

Maybe I would have if I could ever get it to start and run :lol:


----------



## 3TT3

Exuptoy said:


> Was only joking. Haha.


_Depend_s on the context I guess :wink:


----------



## SPECSMAN

No post since 2/11/2017 BadNun?

You haven't flattened yourself, fitting those struts, have you? :?

8)


----------



## 3TT3

pm sent :lol:


----------



## BadNun

SPECSMAN said:


> No post since 2/11/2017 BadNun?
> 
> You haven't flattened yourself, fitting those struts, have you? :?
> 
> 8)


I can't fit them lol i'm having them fitted, 4 new tyres too and the underside sealed.

I had the hard-top taken off again so i could see what it looked like.....also so i can get to the hoops. I will have more pictures and updates soon 

I am also going to repair some rust on the front arch and respray the wing.

This is a removal guide.






This is an arch repair on a TT to give me an idea.






Then i will respray the side trims on the doors.

This is a removal guide.






Then the biggie....if i feel i have got good enough, i will attempt to colour match the hard-top roof.


----------



## Spliffy

No stopping you now [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] That's a great skill set you are picking up

Nick


----------



## rocker tt.

My kind of woman and she likes films too.


----------



## BadNun

rocker tt. said:


> My kind of woman and she likes films too.


I also bake.


----------



## BadNun

Arby chucked his toys out of the pram today.....

1st fault, going around a roundabout in a straight line on full lock  no traction control (worked last week)

2nd fault, weird boost and no boost on the way home (code 17963) then worked fine on re-test, so n75 or waste-gate.....possible leak.

Thank goodness he broke.......i was starting to worry.


----------



## SPECSMAN

BadNun said:


> Arby chucked his toys out of the pram today.....
> 
> 1st fault, going around a roundabout in a straight line on full lock  no traction control (worked last week)
> 
> 2nd fault, weird boost and no boost on the way home (code 17963) then worked fine on re-test, so n75 or waste-gate.....possible leak.
> 
> Thank goodness he broke.......i was starting to worry.


Typical TT

You give them all the love and attention..................

By the way, 1. All the electronic aids wont make up for icy/greasy conditions; and TT's love to understeer.
2. Try the N75

8)


----------



## BadNun

SPECSMAN said:


> BadNun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arby chucked his toys out of the pram today.....
> 
> 1st fault, going around a roundabout in a straight line on full lock  no traction control (worked last week)
> 
> 2nd fault, weird boost and no boost on the way home (code 17963) then worked fine on re-test, so n75 or waste-gate.....possible leak.
> 
> Thank goodness he broke.......i was starting to worry.
> 
> 
> 
> Typical TT
> 
> You give them all the love and attention..................
> 
> By the way, 1. All the electronic aids wont make up for icy/greasy conditions; and TT's love to understeer.
> 2. Try the N75
> 
> 8)
Click to expand...

Glad he acting like a TT again  i need to spin the wheels and see if it works.

I had a look on the forum using the code and it points at the n75, i guess i could just get a new one, i think i could fit one using a guide.

Thank you for the advice SPECSMAN


----------



## SPECSMAN

BadNun said:


> SPECSMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BadNun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arby chucked his toys out of the pram today.....
> 
> 1st fault, going around a roundabout in a straight line on full lock  no traction control (worked last week)
> 
> 2nd fault, weird boost and no boost on the way home (code 17963) then worked fine on re-test, so n75 or waste-gate.....possible leak.
> 
> Thank goodness he broke.......i was starting to worry.
> 
> 
> 
> Typical TT
> 
> You give them all the love and attention..................
> 
> By the way, 1. All the electronic aids wont make up for icy/greasy conditions; and TT's love to understeer.
> 2. Try the N75
> 
> 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad he acting like a TT again  i need to spin the wheels and see if it works.
> 
> I had a look on the forum using the code and it points at the n75, i guess i could just get a new one, i think i could fit one using a guide.
> 
> Thank you for the advise SPECSMAN
Click to expand...

No ESP on my early Titty.

The N75 is easy to get at, you don't need a guide.

Have a look on eBay to see what it looks like, it is on the side of the TIP, (at least it is on my APX).

You have to remove the "single use" style clips; I suggest replacing them with the fuel pipe style clips, (not jubilee).

Easy, easy job, compared to what you have tackled so far!

8)


----------



## BadNun

SPECSMAN said:


> No ESP on my early Titty.
> 
> The N75 is easy to get at, you don't need a guide.
> 
> Have a look on eBay to see what it looks like, it is on the side of the TIP, (at least it is on my APX).
> 
> You have to remove the "single use" style clips; I suggest replacing them with the fuel pipe style clips, (not jubilee).
> 
> Easy, easy job, compared to what you have tackled so far!
> 
> 8)


It was 530am and slippy. It slipped last week and the symbol flashed, so when it did not this morning i assumed it had become faulty.

I will put a new n75 on anyway, i will obviously take your advice about the clips Obi-Wan.

Thank you for your help


----------



## SPECSMAN

BadNun said:


> SPECSMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> No ESP on my early Titty.
> 
> The N75 is easy to get at, you don't need a guide.
> 
> Have a look on eBay to see what it looks like, it is on the side of the TIP, (at least it is on my APX).
> 
> You have to remove the "single use" style clips; I suggest replacing them with the fuel pipe style clips, (not jubilee).
> 
> Easy, easy job, compared to what you have tackled so far!
> 
> 8)
> 
> 
> 
> It was 530am and slippy. It slipped last week and the symbol flashed, so when it did not this morning i assumed it had become faulty.
> 
> I will put a new n75 on anyway, i will obviously take your advice about the clips Obi-Wan.
> 
> Thank you for your help
Click to expand...

This style clip: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MINI-FUEL-LIN ... wW_xrnMvzw

I'm not saying get them off eBay; cheaper from a motor factor, probably. Worth keeping a few in your kit.

I don't do Starwars(?) so I don't really get the Obi-Wan comment; I'll just pretend it's a compliment 

8)


----------



## BadNun

SPECSMAN said:


> I don't do Starwars(?) so I don't really get the Obi-Wan comment; I'll just pretend it's a compliment


It is very much a compliment SPECSMAN


----------



## ady117

loving your posts Bad Nun.. keep it up


----------



## 3TT3

Hi, its "ray of sunshine" .Just be aware  after fitting the coilovers (same wi springs), make sure they/you reset the steering angle sensor if needed ..also there may be a bit of jiggling/adjustment needed to equalise the rear heights/tracking to prevent tc light on.
Especially with the ride ht increase of at least 3 cm  like mine dropped 3+ cm with them fitted..youre going the other way.
There were some probs like above for me initially.
Just in case theres any bad "These coilovers are boogered" (which they shouldnt be  ) thoughts :wink:


----------



## outdoor stevie

If you slipped at that time of the morning then I would guess that you are on summer tyres which will have been way out of their depth temperature wise and there is nowt you can do apart from fit winter tyres if you are zooming aboot at that time of the morning, to test go back to the same roundabout in the afternoon and see if it still does it I would guess not but happy to be proved wrong.

Stevie


----------



## BadNun

outdoor stevie said:


> If you slipped at that time of the morning then I would guess that you are on summer tyres which will have been way out of their depth temperature wise and there is nowt you can do apart from fit winter tyres if you are zooming aboot at that time of the morning, to test go back to the same roundabout in the afternoon and see if it still does it I would guess not but happy to be proved wrong.
> 
> Stevie


I'm not bothered about the slip, i was bothered by the lack of traction control.....it normally flashes when i lose grip.


----------



## BadNun

3TT3 said:


> Hi, its "ray of sunshine" .Just be aware  after fitting the coilovers (same wi springs), make sure they/you reset the steering angle sensor if needed ..also there may be a bit of jiggling/adjustment needed to equalise the rear heights/tracking to prevent tc light on.
> Especially with the ride ht increase of at least 3 cm  like mine dropped 3+ cm with them fitted..youre going the other way.
> There were some probs like above for me initially.
> Just in case theres any bad "These coilovers are boogered" (which they shouldnt be  ) thoughts :wink:


Ooooo you're speaking proper man talk there, let me get my translation book.

[smiley=book2.gif]

Erm, yeah pal....that footy goal was alreet.


----------



## SPECSMAN

BadNun said:


> outdoor stevie said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you slipped at that time of the morning then I would guess that you are on summer tyres which will have been way out of their depth temperature wise and there is nowt you can do apart from fit winter tyres if you are zooming aboot at that time of the morning, to test go back to the same roundabout in the afternoon and see if it still does it I would guess not but happy to be proved wrong.
> 
> Stevie
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not bothered about the slip, i was bothered by the lack of traction control.....it normally flashes when i lose grip.
Click to expand...

What a driver! out of control and still has the presence of mind to look at the dashboard!

 :lol: 8)

Ps. +1 for winter rubber though. Big fat buggers, on 16" rims. Colossal improvement in traction when the mercury drops. Just about to fit mine.


----------



## BadNun

SPECSMAN said:


> What a driver! out of control and still has the presence of mind to look at the dashboard!
> 
> :lol: 8)


I lost it on purpose this morning to see if the ESP kicked in, it did not. I wonder if the spacers i put on would affect it? i did not get it tracked as i'm getting the coil-overs and 4 new tyres fitted so i was going to get it tracked then.

p.s Would the N75 have to be OEM?


----------



## SPECSMAN

BadNun said:


> SPECSMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a driver! out of control and still has the presence of mind to look at the dashboard!
> 
> :lol: 8)
> 
> 
> 
> I lost it on purpose this morning to see if the ESP kicked in, it did not. I wonder if the spacers i put on would affect it? i did not get it tracked as i'm getting the coil-overs and 4 new tyres fitted so i was going to get it tracked then.
> 
> p.s Would the N75 have to be OEM?
Click to expand...

Yes to OEM on the N75

It controls the boost and thus is a central part that it's best not to skimp on.

I got one from TPS, if you can wait, 3TT3 got one from "Lagerboys" a German supplier on eBay.

I will try to find it.

Obi-Wan 8)


----------



## SPECSMAN

N75 from Lagerboys

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Audi- ... SwFqJWjic~

8)


----------



## BadNun

SPECSMAN said:


> Yes to OEM on the N75.
> 
> Obi-Wan 8)


You are awesome. OEM it is 

Thank you for the link too


----------



## BadNun

It flashed this morning  just had to go faster.


----------



## SPECSMAN

BadNun said:


> It flashed this morning  just had to go faster.


I suppose winter tyres would ruin all the fun, for a maniac like you


----------



## SPECSMAN

STOP PRESS (as they used to say in the olden days)

I have a theory.....

As the temperature falls in winter; traction is lost easier so the cars motion sensors are less stimulated (oh err).

Because you got a bit more sideways this morning, it woke up the ESP and gave you the light.

This theory is based on ignorance and rule of thumb, so I stand to be corrected by a grown up. 

8)


----------



## 3TT3

Maybe wait till coilovers are fitted and tracking is done before sorting the tc light just in case its to do with alignment /spacer fitting and greasy roads ? Blame it on them :twisted: 
j/k ...probably.
There is a school of thought ,(Hogwarts  ) that narrow tyres are the best fitment for winter/snow,but hey who wants narrow tyres .


----------



## SPECSMAN

3TT3 said:


> Maybe wait till coilovers are fitted and tracking is done before sorting the tc light just in case its to do with alignment /spacer fitting and greasy roads ? Blame it on them :twisted:
> j/k ...probably.
> There is a school of thought ,(Hogwarts  ) that narrow tyres are the best fitment for winter/snow,but hey who wants narrow tyres .


I went to a rough school; the motto was "Wot yoo lookin' at."

Whilst the theory for narrow tyres is sound.... for deep snow; (little 135/13's sinking easily into the snow, and finding traction.) That is not what winter tyres are necessarily for. 

The rubber compound on winter tyres is softer, and so remains pliable as the temperature drops; so on a cold day, on a road that isn't even icy, the traction is way improved. Just feel your summer tyres, on a freezing cold day, they are like plastic; its a wonder they go/stop at all.

I fitted 205/55/16; hardly 2CV tyres!

On the subject of tyres.......

I consider myself, (at 54) to be a "press-on" driver, I don't dawdle but I drive safely, on the edge of the law. No-one wins the traffic light drag race against Specsman!

Regulars will know that I run a Golf mk4 diesel alongside the TT. Same driver and style, the Golf eats front tyres; the quattro doesn't - even the softer winter tyres.

This has to be a serious reason for having a quattro over the FWD TT's?

Just realised how much I have written! Well done anyone who has read this far! 

Specsman 8)


----------



## 3TT3

Im sure Bad wont mind ..  but I had a citroen ax diesel and bought quite expensive michelin winter tyres for it cos there was a fair bit of snowfall where I was living.They were 145/13's , forget the profile.
Virgin snow,they were better than normal..not wow but a bit better.Anything else,hardened snow/ice ruts etc and dry/wet handling poor  .


----------



## SPECSMAN

3TT3 said:


> Im sure Bad wont mind ..  but I had a citroen ax diesel and bought quite expensive michelin winter tyres for it cos there was a fair bit of snowfall where I was living.They were 145/13's , forget the profile.
> Virgin snow,they were better than normal..not wow but a bit better.Anything else,hardened snow/ice ruts etc and dry/wet handling poor  .


That's not my experience, it can only be the brand I suppose?

Ask anyone with a modern Range Rover to honestly report how their car does in the snow, on summers.

A mate of mine parked his up and used his Sprinter van! "Couldn't make it go, couldn't make it stop!"

Specsman 8)

ps. If BadNun would report more often, we wouldn't have to make our own entertainment!


----------



## BadNun

SPECSMAN said:


> I went to a rough school; the motto was "Wot yoo lookin' at."
> 
> Whilst the theory for narrow tyres is sound.... for deep snow; (little 135/13's sinking easily into the snow, and finding traction.) That is not what winter tyres are necessarily for.
> 
> The rubber compound on winter tyres is softer, and so remains pliable as the temperature drops; so on a cold day, on a road that isn't even icy, the traction is way improved. Just feel your summer tyres, on a freezing cold day, they are like plastic; its a wonder they go/stop at all.
> 
> I fitted 205/55/16; hardly 2CV tyres!
> 
> On the subject of tyres.......
> 
> I consider myself, (at 54) to be a "press-on" driver, I don't dawdle but I drive safely, on the edge of the law. No-one wins the traffic light drag race against Specsman!
> 
> Regulars will know that I run a Golf mk4 diesel alongside the TT. Same driver and style, the Golf eats front tyres; the quattro doesn't - even the softer winter tyres.
> 
> This has to be a serious reason for having a quattro over the FWD TT's?


I found that very interesting 



SPECSMAN said:


> Just realised how much I have written! Well done anyone who has read this far!


 :lol:


----------



## BadNun

3TT3 said:


> Im sure Bad wont mind


I don't mind, you little ray of sunshine 



SPECSMAN said:


> If BadNun would report more often, we wouldn't have to make our own entertainment!


I know right? how selfish of me


----------



## SPECSMAN

BadNun said:


> SPECSMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went to a rough school; the motto was "Wot yoo lookin' at."
> 
> Whilst the theory for narrow tyres is sound.... for deep snow; (little 135/13's sinking easily into the snow, and finding traction.) That is not what winter tyres are necessarily for.
> 
> The rubber compound on winter tyres is softer, and so remains pliable as the temperature drops; so on a cold day, on a road that isn't even icy, the traction is way improved. Just feel your summer tyres, on a freezing cold day, they are like plastic; its a wonder they go/stop at all.
> 
> I fitted 205/55/16; hardly 2CV tyres!
> 
> On the subject of tyres.......
> 
> I consider myself, (at 54) to be a "press-on" driver, I don't dawdle but I drive safely, on the edge of the law. No-one wins the traffic light drag race against Specsman!
> 
> Regulars will know that I run a Golf mk4 diesel alongside the TT. Same driver and style, the Golf eats front tyres; the quattro doesn't - even the softer winter tyres.
> 
> This has to be a serious reason for having a quattro over the FWD TT's?
> 
> 
> 
> I found that very interesting
> 
> 
> 
> SPECSMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just realised how much I have written! Well done anyone who has read this far!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

You're welcome BadNun, my opinion is free, so I like to give it! 

8)


----------



## BadNun

Very excited  just dropped Arby off at the new garage i found to have the coil-overs fitted, plus 4 new tyres and tracking.

Kiss those silly 60mm lowering springs goodbye wooooooooo, cannot wait to pick him up on Saturday.


----------



## 3TT3

[smiley=drummer.gif] 
Should be a nicer ride 30mm higher,just dont expect "omg is this a rolls royce or a TT" effect


----------



## BadNun

3TT3 said:


> [smiley=drummer.gif]
> Should be a nicer ride 30mm higher,just dont expect "omg is this a rolls royce or a TT" effect


No, i'm used to a hard ride.........oh sod it i'm leaving that there 

Anyway i'm most excited about it being higher, i am fed up of the under-tray scraping on speed bumps and i look at other TTs on the forum and i prefer it, yours is higher than Arby and looks lovely.

310 is silly and was driving me mad.....i will not miss people locking up behind me when i slow for speed bumps  i would cringe sometimes expecting another numpty driving into the back of me.

I love your coil-overs........ and you, to a lesser extent


----------



## SPECSMAN

BadNun said:


> I love your coil-overs........ and you, to a lesser extent


Get a room you two!


----------



## BadNun

SPECSMAN said:


> BadNun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love your coil-overs........ and you, to a lesser extent
> 
> 
> 
> Get a room you two!
Click to expand...

I would keep him in a box at the end of my bed, let him out for the weekend, his birthday and Christmas.

I'm not cruel......i would put air holes in the box.

Edit.....oh and feed him, yes feed him.

Phew, glad i remembered  the last one died.


----------



## SPECSMAN

BadNun said:


> SPECSMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BadNun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love your coil-overs........ and you, to a lesser extent
> 
> 
> 
> Get a room you two!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would keep him in a box at the end of my bed, let him out for the weekend, his birthday and Christmas.
> 
> I'm not cruel......i would put air holes in the box.
> 
> Edit.....oh and feed him, yes feed him.
> 
> Phew, glad i remembered  the last one died.
Click to expand...

Made me smile 

Your 500th post and still as witty as ever.

You and 3TT3 are a perfect match; shame about the distance/sea in between. :roll:

Have a nice weekend, with the new improved Arby. ( WTF is an Arby anyway, another film reference?  )

Specsman 8)


----------



## BadNun

SPECSMAN said:


> WTF is an Arby anyway, another film reference?


Arby is from a show i loved called Utopia.

He thought his name was Arby, he later found out it was R.B and it stood for Raisin Boy....they used to give him Raisins.

He is a very sad,interesting,twisted and extremely dangerous person.....i like the bad guys :wink:

Watch this


----------



## Spliffy

Just loving this post :lol:

Nick


----------



## BadNun

Arby said:


> where is Jessica Hyde?


----------



## BadNun

I am very happy with the coil-overs  huge difference. 4 new tyres too is good timing at this time of year.





































It is now 3cm higher than before, i can put the splitter back on


----------



## 3TT3

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## longodds

3TT3 said:


> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Not sure about the reference to cardboard though. BN's probably made a bespoke, soundproof, carbon fiber box . Now complete with automated food supply and waste retrieval systems to prevent further mishaps :lol:


----------



## longodds

BadNun said:


> I am very happy with the coil-overs  huge difference. 4 new tyres too is good timing at this time of year.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> 
> View attachment 3
> 
> 
> It is now 3cm higher than before, i can put the splitter back on


How's the ride  ? Not as stiff on the straights, or as firm in the bends?


----------



## auspicious_character

longodds said:


> How's the ride  ? Not as stiff on the straights, or as firm in the bends?


age does that.


----------



## Delta4

:lol:


----------



## BadNun

3TT3 said:


> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


I'm super happy, thank you so much


----------



## BadNun

longodds said:


> How's the ride  ? Not as stiff on the straights, or as firm in the bends?


The ride is harder  and the car feels much stiffer. I drove over the speed bumps without hitting the undertray. The old springs would make all sorts of "boings" but now not a sound. I think it looks much,much better. The old springs had sagged a little so the front was a little lower than the rear, now it is dead level. I had a good drive today and it is far better in the bends and no road noise on the motorway, just better to drive, full stop 

100% improvement overall and i'm over the moon. The car was 310 before and is now sitting at 340.



Arby said:


> i love my new coil-overs and tyres so much


I know baby, Mum loves them too.


----------



## SPECSMAN

Harder, stiffer, higher; we're still on a car forum, aren't we? :?

8)


----------



## BadNun

Before.










After.










I think by the pictures most would agree that Arby sits far better with the coil-overs.


----------



## damien.wrl

Looks well a bit higher.... you have come so far from those first steps with the headlight tinkering and double brake light ... make me feel totally inadequate.....


----------



## BadNun

damien.wrl said:


> Looks well a bit higher.... you have come so far from those first steps with the headlight tinkering and double brake light ... make me feel totally inadequate.....


I always wanted to make a car my own (did not think i would be doing some of the work) i am having so much fun and learning new skills too. I have been bitten by the modding bug for sure. I think i will go 10mm lower and check the speed bumps.....i can do that now because i have coil-overs 

Hoops off and made level with the seats next (spraying them matt black too) 

When i first joined this forum i did not even know how to post a link, nevermind how to do up a car :lol:


----------



## BadNun

My new n75 valve has arrived 

Who did not listen to SPECSMAN and remember to get some clips?


----------



## SPECSMAN

BadNun said:


> My new n75 valve has arrived
> 
> Who did not listen to SPECSMAN and remember to get some clips?


No one _ever_ listens to me  :wink:

8)


----------



## SPECSMAN

Just had a thought BN; a tip that may help you with this and other similar tube related tasks.

If you just tug at a tube to get it off the component etc. it stretches the tube and reduces its diameter and makes it tighter.

The trick is to get a flat blade screwdriver or a pair if snipe nosed pliers behind the end of the tube, to push it off. This has the opposite effect and the tube will expand and release.

Very difficult to explain, just say if I haven't described it properly.

Your old N75 may be brittle with age and may snap; be careful with your turbo intake pipe. (I was changing my TIP, when I snapped the N75!)

All the best.

8)


----------



## BadNun

SPECSMAN said:


> Just had a thought BN; a tip that may help you with this and other similar tube related tasks.
> 
> If you just tug at a tube to get it off the component etc. it stretches the tube and reduces its diameter and makes it tighter.
> 
> The trick is to get a flat blade screwdriver or a pair if snipe nosed pliers behind the end of the tube, to push it off. This has the opposite effect and the tube will expand and release.
> 
> Very difficult to explain, just say if I haven't described it properly.
> 
> Your old N75 may be brittle with age and may snap; be careful with your turbo intake pipe. (I was changing my TIP, when I snapped the N75!)
> 
> All the best.
> 
> 8)


You have described it perfectly and i understand, thank you. I will have to get the clips first and then i shall replace it....carefully 

I hear some idiot had some zip-ties and was thinking about using them.

That would be me :roll:


----------



## 3TT3

Also a very small amount of soapy water around the sides of the shaft helps to get the rubber on


----------



## SPECSMAN

BadNun said:


> SPECSMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just had a thought BN; a tip that may help you with this and other similar tube related tasks.
> 
> If you just tug at a tube to get it off the component etc. it stretches the tube and reduces its diameter and makes it tighter.
> 
> The trick is to get a flat blade screwdriver or a pair if snipe nosed pliers behind the end of the tube, to push it off. This has the opposite effect and the tube will expand and release.
> 
> Very difficult to explain, just say if I haven't described it properly.
> 
> Your old N75 may be brittle with age and may snap; be careful with your turbo intake pipe. (I was changing my TIP, when I snapped the N75!)
> 
> All the best.
> 
> 8)
> 
> 
> 
> You have described it perfectly and i understand, thank you. I will have to get the clips first and then i shall replace it....carefully
> 
> I hear some idiot had some zip-ties and was thinking about using them.
> 
> That would be me :roll:
Click to expand...

Zip ties (stronger ones) would suffice for a while, but this component deals with hotter gases and metal is better.

The oem ones can be reused, but why struggle?

3TT3, your sexual innuendo is getting embarrassing, change your name to BadMonk and move closer to BadNun. :lol: :wink:

8)


----------



## longodds

3TT3 said:


> Also a very small amount of soapy water around the sides of the shaft helps to get the rubber on


You naughty little ray of sunshine you . Good tip though.


----------



## BadNun

SPECSMAN said:


> 3TT3, your sexual innuendo is getting embarrassing, change your name to BadMonk and move closer to BadNun


I have his box ready 



3TT3 said:


> Also a very small amount of soapy water around the sides of the shaft helps to get the rubber on


Ok, so i pull it off and then use soapy water around the sides of the shaft to help put the rubber on?

Oh, SPECSMAN said not to pull it off........what did he say again......ah yes.



SPECSMAN said:


> The trick is to get a flat blade screwdriver or a pair if snipe nosed pliers behind the end


So, i put a flat blade screwdriver or a pair of snipe nosed pliers behind the end, then use a small amount of soapy water around the sides of the shaft to help get the rubber on......making sure it is tight, or it could pop off.

Ok, got it :wink:


----------



## SPECSMAN

BadNun said:


> SPECSMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3TT3, your sexual innuendo is getting embarrassing, change your name to BadMonk and move closer to BadNun
> 
> 
> 
> I have his box ready
> 
> 
> 
> 3TT3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also a very small amount of soapy water around the sides of the shaft helps to get the rubber on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, so i pull it off and then use soapy water around the sides of the shaft to help put the rubber on?
> 
> Oh, SPECSMAN said not to pull it off........what did he say again......ah yes.
> 
> 
> 
> SPECSMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> The trick is to get a flat blade screwdriver or a pair if snipe nosed pliers behind the end
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, i put a flat blade screwdriver or a pair of snipe nosed pliers behind the end, then use a small amount of soapy water around the sides of the shaft to help get the rubber on......making sure it is tight, or it could pop off.
> 
> Ok, got it :wink:
Click to expand...

I'm told that people pay £5 per minute for this kind of thing!


----------



## SPECSMAN

BadNun said:


> I have his box ready


WAY TOO much information!


----------



## BadNun

SPECSMAN said:


> I'm told that people pay £5 per minute for this kind of thing!


Really?

I am shocked people would pay £5 per minute to learn how to fit a n75 valve.


----------



## Baalthazaar

You boys n girls really need to get a room...... :roll:


----------



## 3TT3




----------



## SPECSMAN

Baalthazaar said:


> You boys n girls really need to get a room...... :roll:


Girls.....plural......what are you inferring!


----------



## BadNun

SPECSMAN said:


> Baalthazaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> You boys n girls really need to get a room...... :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Girls.....plural......what are you inferring!
Click to expand...

Well you did mention stockings and heels on another thread :lol:


----------



## BadNun

On a cereal note 



 i got some jubilee clips on the way home from work. I should be able to fit it today.










Getting used to Arby being higher and i really like it, i wish i had it done sooner.










Need to put the splitter on too, it is nice and shiny (earlier in thread) and ready to go back on.


----------



## BadNun

Those poor doggies in the boot that 3TT3 posted 

Not as smart as a Beagle, they obviously can't learn to drive.


----------



## SPECSMAN

BadNun said:


> On a cereal note
> 
> 
> 
> i got some jubilee clips on the way home from work. I should be able to fit it today.


Tut tut; you didn't get the fuel type ones as I suggested.

Send a woman to do a mans job......... :lol:

Jubilee will probably suffice, but on smaller diameters they pinch the rubber, under the worm drive, and it is not so air-tight.

Don't know why I bother sometimes.................... 

Specsman 8)

Ps. On a brighter note, Arby is looking good, you must be pleased.

Pps. Watch out, there's a beagle about!


----------



## BadNun

SPECSMAN said:


> Tut tut; you didn't get the fuel type ones as I suggested.


That is all they had at the shop, i wanted to put it on. I will order some of the others and replace them when they arrive, promise.


----------



## SPECSMAN

BadNun said:


> SPECSMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tut tut; you didn't get the fuel type ones as I suggested.
> 
> 
> 
> That is all they had at the shop, i wanted to put it on. I will order some of the others and replace them when they arrive, promise.
Click to expand...

Ok you're forgiven.  You can't short-change Arby!


----------



## BadNun

Ok, fitting my n75 valve 

Remove the connector (Green circle) the clip in the Red circle is a......oh, i will call it a pinch clip, pinch it with pliers to remove it, you can use it again. The two clips in the Yellow circles are one use i think, these have been a huge pain for me.










Removing the first one use clip. I had to grab it with pliers and twist slowly side to side, so 













Removing the second one  Now this was very close to defeating me, it is on the side of the TIP and is very fragile so i did not think twisting was a good idea. I had to borrow some snips... i lack the strength to cut it with the snips i borrowed :x so 






















Finally :roll:










Put the new one on, but don't use the clips i did :? use the ones SPECSMAN suggested https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MINI-FUEL-LI ... rmvSB=true










Mop up the blood and another job done


----------



## Delta4

Well done and standard jubille clamps are fine for the n75 it's not like your going to introduce a boost leak


----------



## 3TT3

Yeh very annoying clips,heeventually mine will have no vag clips left .
There are little techniques when you get more practice, not that youd want to.
The one on top of the dv valve or some of the pcv hoses are a real joy 

Those clips look suspiciously like jubilee worm drive  , then again thats what I have mainly also .
The screw type ,I certainly had to use on items like the vacuum line to fuel pressure regulator because the em lets see .. hose and the metal piece it goes on to are of such a small diameter.. that should be safe enough 

So what did the n75 change do?


----------



## BadNun

3TT3 said:


> So what did the n75 change do?


I only started it up, i have not had chance to take it out yet, busy sorting my mangled finger and having to see to my dogs. It sounded fine, i will drive it later on and let you know.


----------



## forker

we must suffer for our art to make it real.....


----------



## BadNun

forker said:


> we must suffer for our art to make it real.....


It was not the first time


----------



## BadNun

Symptoms.

No boost.
Over boost.
Squeel or screech sound at high boost.
Judder on high boost.
Very slight Whoosh sound, induction noise.

Fault code 17963



3TT3 said:


> So what did the n75 change do?


Cleared all above symptoms. Car now drives like it never has  must have been going for a while, the change is massive.


----------



## 3TT3

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] all set ,,until the next ( I was going to say itch to scratch) but perhaps "idea for improvement" is better  .


----------



## SPECSMAN

TT ownership = *Blood*, sweat and tears.

I am glad that the end result has justified the cost, effort and injury.

Regards,

Specsman 8)

Ps. I think the "little technique" 3TT3 refers to, is .......

The crappy oem clips can be separated by flicking the tab on the side off its "teeth" (you can see this in the pic of your mangled one) And yes, the petrol pipe style clamps are better, but not essential now. 9/10 and a gold star!


----------



## SPECSMAN

3TT3 said:


> [smiley=thumbsup.gif] all set ,,until the next ( I was going to say itch to scratch) but perhaps "idea for improvement" is better  .


Get back in yer box!


----------



## BadNun

SPECSMAN said:


> Get back in yer box!


I have a response for that.....but i keep getting told off so i will leave it 

I got accused of being a "troll" and a "prat".....i googled "troll" and "prat"  because it was the first time in my life i had been called either.

troll
trɒl,trəʊl/
noun
noun: troll; plural noun: trolls

1. person who makes a deliberately offensive or provocative online post.

2. (in folklore) an ugly cave-dwelling creature depicted as either a giant or a dwarf.

prat
prat/
nouninformal
noun: prat; plural noun: prats

1. British. An incompetent or stupid person; an idiot.

2. A person's buttocks.


----------



## SPECSMAN

I have a rule of thumb for this internet lark. Don't type anything that you couldn't say face to face to that person.

Don't be a keyboard warrior, (I believe that is the modern term.)

My first tongue in cheek comment to you, was concerning a member who was listing all his current valuable cars, you made a comment that sounded a little envious. You may recall that I commented that we are not a communist state yet (or something similar.) I have since been an avid reader of your posts.

I can honestly say that anyone who goes to the trouble to photograph their work and post it here, for the benefit and entertainment of others, could not be described as a troll (I remember that comment but he_ was_ being picked on by everyone at the time, and you got the brunt of it)

As for "prat", well we are all guilty of buying ageing, unreliable cars, we are all prats!

Without wanting to sound like a crawler, you would not have as many views and replies if your writings did not make entertaining and interesting reading.

Keep up the good work on both Arby and your thread.

Specsman 8)


----------



## D11ps

Any more updates? :roll:


----------



## longodds

Is BadNun with her Arby still posting? I miss those contributions [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Allspeed

longodds said:


> Is BadNun with her Arby still posting? I miss those contributions [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Not seen any Bad Nun or TT3 posts for a while


----------



## Marcwithac

I've got the specific tool for those clips- bloody handy! 
Try googling 'hose clamp pliers', could save you a few scars!


----------



## J4CKO

Marcwithac said:


> I've got the specific tool for those clips- bloody handy!
> Try googling 'hose clamp pliers', could save you a few scars!


Yep, best seven quid I ever spent !


----------



## BadNun

So we had snow,ice, rain and a lot more ice.

Did my home-made spoiler delete and spray job survive?


----------



## gogs

Yeah, Arby's still around and badnuns back 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spliffy

That still looks as good as when you did it in the first place 

Nick


----------



## TT-Dru

Arby's looking as good as ever 8)


----------



## Yashin

The spoiler delete is certainly a marmite thing...

Impressive results with the paintwork for a DIY jobby thats for sure though.


----------



## BrianB

Looking good..........we've all missed you, welcome back.


----------



## Allspeed

Yes, great to see you back. Hopefully TT3 as well soon


----------



## Eric V.

I did mis you.
Good you are back.

Eric V.


----------



## longodds

Allspeed said:


> Yes, great to see you back. Hopefully TT3 as well soon


Ditto


----------



## longodds

BadNun said:


> So we had snow,ice, rain and a lot more ice.
> 
> Did my home-made spoiler delete and spray job survive?
> 
> View attachment 4
> 
> 
> View attachment 3
> 
> 
> View attachment 2


Nice rear end . Unfortunately my Precious hasn't survived the winters as well as Arby .










[smiley=bigcry.gif]










That will need cutting out- although at seventeen years old the car's due a complete respray.


----------



## SPECSMAN

longodds said:


> Allspeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, great to see you back. Hopefully TT3 as well soon
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto
Click to expand...

+1 Welcome back


----------



## BadNun

Thank you to all of you.....



longodds said:


> Nice rear end . Unfortunately my Precious hasn't survived the winters as well as Arby .


That is a shame. This should cheer you up. 




Next job, remove hoops


----------



## longodds

BadNun said:


> Thank you to all of you.....
> 
> 
> 
> longodds said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice rear end . Unfortunately my Precious hasn't survived the winters as well as Arby .
> 
> 
> 
> That is a shame. This should cheer you up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next job, remove hoops
Click to expand...

Ouch! I felt that .


----------



## Marcwithac

Great thread this! Love it.


----------



## TTSingh

Hi, Just read your thread from start to finish! Well done on working on it yourself! Good work. Will definitely be using your thread as a guide for when I get my TT. Keep it up!


----------



## MeGaMaN

Quality thread keep it up lol!


----------



## Baalthazaar

Every time I see this thread resurrection I can't help visualizing t3tt and badnun hiding out in some windswept Cottage somewhere........ [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## auspicious_character

Clearly they're off forum together....
Removing spoilers and wrapping things together


----------



## TT Tom TT

3TT3 and BadNun...


----------



## LeatherLuxe

I have just read this thread from beginning to end and I am definitely hooked.

So many of the things you've done or have planned I want to do.

Keep up the great work I love it.

I will be posting a build thread of my own in the next few weeks/months/years and if kine turns out half as good as yours I will be chuffed.


----------



## BadNun

Hiya, hope all is well.


----------



## BadNun

More money.


----------



## BadNun

Money,money,money.


----------



## BadNun

So i booked Arby in the garage and got things i could never fix fixed. I am commited to this but it wont be cheap.

New brakes, one had seized.
New metal coolant pipe replaced buried deep in the engine, that was bloody expensive.
New Coilovers, i can post pics if you want (actually look nice, black and purple). YES my free coilovers lasted 2yrs or so but they fell apart.
New resurculating valve (i could have,it was already in the garage lol)
Full service.

I still need a intake hose i have a crack in mine but i remember reading about Elephants, wait, no it was Badgers. I may buy a badger. I also need a lambada.

I have bought paint. I plan on doing the wings and sills.

I will be using these guides,











I will remove the hoops too. Now sadly Perrys has closed down and i was friends with them. it was them that lent me special tools like the wrench for the gasket and axel stands and gave me loads of advice. A special thank you to the lads at Perrys.

I have a socket set and it belongs to next door.

This is going to be fun.


----------



## Delta4

Hey BN the return post painted the scenario very well if only the news was that good at shorthand :lol:, chin up life has been tricky all round for the majority, i keep looking at mini's but just can't do it


----------



## BadNun

Delta4 said:


> Hey BN the return post painted the scenario very well if only the news was that good at shorthand :lol:, chin up life has been tricky all round for the majority, i keep looking at mini's but just can't do it


I got one that was 235, not going to lie it was great fun. One had to go though and Arby won.


----------



## BrianB

Welcome back  .........you made the right choice, the mini is a fun car, my partner has a Cooper S but the mk1 TT has a character all of its own.


----------



## PlasticMac

BrianB said:


> ... but the mk1 TT has a character all of its own.


@BrianBNever a truer word etc!
Mac.


----------



## BadNun

PlasticMac said:


> BrianB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... but the mk1 TT has a character all of its own.
> 
> 
> 
> @BrianBNever a truer word etc!
> Mac.
Click to expand...

I agree, the TT is something i love.

I will probably have do buy some tools but i look foward to doing the wings and sills. My DIY spoiler free boot still looks the same after 2 winters so if i can remove them i think i can make them look new. I also have to repair 2 wheels. I will be super chuffed when i end this thread with a picture of a hoopless mint Arby. I could not sell him. If i kept the Mini and ended the thread with a sorry i sold him for a Mini.

Pitchforks, booooo,booooo this person booooooo, harumf.


----------



## Spliffy

Yay BadNun is back  Looking forward to more progress on Arby

Nick


----------



## BadNun

Spliffy said:


> Yay BadNun is back  Looking forward to more progress on Arby
> 
> Nick


Thank you Nick. My plan is unfolding and i will be starting it soon. I dumped the Mini on a exes drive for 6months during lockdown and i am allowed 2 borrow the driveway again  i will have help removing the wings ect but i will be doing the rust repair and paint. I have had the bumper off a few times and the headlights so if i am honest i think the wings and arches look simple after watching the links i posted. I am most scared about snapping the plastic trim above the sill, not scared of the wing removal. I ordered a screwdriver like the man in the video uses too. I really am looking foward to it. Booking 2 weeks of work, Day one wings and sills off, day 2 and 3 repair and prep, day 4 spray. Day 12ish put back together hopefully lol


----------



## BadNun

Few questions

My intake pipe has a crack. If anybody bought a Badger 5 and wants to sell the one they took off i would be chuffed. Cannot find a second hand one on ebay part number 06A 133 256J

I tried posting a picture of the new coilovers but it wont unpload. I changed my phone so maybe the new phone takes bigger pictures. Is there a limit?

I need help with rear bushes too, anybody a bush guru?

Thank you.

ps The black wheels on my thread are for sale, offers.


----------



## Pow3rL3ss

I may be able to dig mine out, where are you based?


----------



## BadNun

Pow3rL3ss said:


> I may be able to dig mine out, where are you based?


I would pay the postage too


----------



## Pow3rL3ss

BadNun said:


> Pow3rL3ss said:
> 
> 
> 
> I may be able to dig mine out, where are you based?
> 
> 
> 
> I would pay the postage too
Click to expand...

Im based in West Midlands just to let you know. I'll have a look over the weekend for you to see if I can find it


----------



## BadNun

Im based in West Midlands just to let you know. I'll have a look over the weekend for you to see if I can find it[/quote]

I checked, about a hundred miles or so lol, so postage too.

Thank you very much.


----------



## BrianB

I've got a blue Forge TIP just collecting dust if Pow3rL3ss can't locate his original TIP.


----------



## Delta4

Rear bush's, which ones are you changing ?


----------



## BadNun

BrianB said:


> I've got a blue Forge TIP just collecting dust if Pow3rL3ss can't locate his original TIP.


How much would you like for this? I never mapped my car but i did do up my engine bay so a blue one may look nice


----------



## BadNun

Delta4 said:


> Rear bush's, which ones are you changing ?


The mechanic said my tie bars which are forge so i guess that might be easy but the others are harder to explain. I cant seem to upload pics or i could show you the picture the mechanic gave, its hand drawn and confusing.
Above my rear wheels on something like a........thing

i wish i could just upload a picture of the picture.

edit i looked at a suspension picture and understand his drawing more, two bars behind the rear wheels, i think i need top and bottom looking at his drawing


----------



## davebowk

BadNun said:


> Delta4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rear bush's, which ones are you changing ?
> 
> 
> 
> The mechanic said my tie bars which are forge so i guess that might be easy but the others are harder to explain. I cant seem to upload pics or i could show you the picture the mechanic gave, its hand drawn and confusing.
> Above my rear wheels on something like a........thing
> 
> i wish i could just upload a picture of the picture.
Click to expand...

Is it these


----------



## BadNun

davebowk said:


> BadNun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rear bush's, which ones are you changing ?
> 
> 
> 
> The mechanic said my tie bars which are forge so i guess that might be easy but the others are harder to explain. I cant seem to upload pics or i could show you the picture the mechanic gave, its hand drawn and confusing.
> Above my rear wheels on something like a........thing
> 
> i wish i could just upload a picture of the picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it these
Click to expand...

i googled suspension pictures, i think that might be it he has scribbled traling arm top and bottom to body. Does that help?

Thank you for helping me


----------



## davebowk

Well them yellow are trailing arm top and bottom (attach to the camber arms) and on the end is the bush to the body


----------



## BadNun

davebowk said:


> Well them yellow are trailing arm top and bottom (attach to the camber arms) and on the end is the bush to the body


So would it be cheaper to buy a full arm or the bushes? i need both sides


----------



## BadNun

Ok i changed the picture size and i can add pictures. This is the mechanics drawing


----------



## Delta4

Your mechanic will/should have the tools to press out and in replacement bush's, no need to replace the arms


----------



## BrianB

BadNun said:


> BrianB said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a blue Forge TIP just collecting dust if Pow3rL3ss can't locate his original TIP.
> 
> 
> 
> How much would you like for this? I never mapped my car but i did do up my engine bay so a blue one may look nice
Click to expand...

PM sent


----------



## BadNun

New coilovers £250, £130 to fit










Gave him a quick bath. Sits a little low for me but the mechanic said he would higher it for me.










The coolant pipe was the leak way back in the thread, i could not get second hand one so i had to spend £220 for a new Audi part and a few hours to fit. I had a service ect and a valve, new rear brake calipers and Brembo pads front and rear.


----------



## BadNun

Found this from way back

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 2&t=444946

And mr mstew (my new in the past timey wimey friend) said this

You have to remove the subwoofer grille and undo 4 screws from that central panel, then remove it. It has 6 clips and needs a firm tug :roll: and pulls out, hinging at the top (it has some locating tabs up there). Then the big side main panels will come out, pull the bottom end towards you, then middle and pull the whole panel down once all other clips have popped off. Do the same both sides, simples. Then you need an allen key to undo the roll hoops, thats all. Just be careful on re-fit that the 'rubber hoop guides' don't get stuffed into the hoop holes as they won't fit back and are a b*tch to get out :evil:
Last edited by mstew on 06 Nov 2013

Well mr mstew that kinda sounds like a challenge. I am a lass that likes a challenge 8)

I am low on tools but i do have the afternoon off.

I do have alan keys a paint scraper a dried up frog and the screwdriver for the engine bay cover.










Lets do this 8)
































































Admire work and giggle



















Go out and park up and go woooooo



















Thank you mstew, you are great.










8)


----------



## davebowk

Don't roll it
Are them Stance coilovers?


----------



## BadNun

davebowk said:


> Don't roll it
> Are them Stance coilovers?


I am not going to roll it and even if i did,meh. Yes,they are Stance.


----------



## davebowk

BadNun said:


> davebowk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't roll it
> Are them Stance coilovers?
> 
> 
> 
> I am not going to roll it and even if i did,meh. Yes,they are Stance.
Click to expand...

How do you find them?
I was thinking of fitting them a couple of weeks back but was put off by opinions on here as being very harsh and under damped.


----------



## BadNun

davebowk said:


> BadNun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davebowk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't roll it
> Are them Stance coilovers?
> 
> 
> 
> I am not going to roll it and even if i did,meh. Yes,they are Stance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you find them?
> I was thinking of fitting them a couple of weeks back but was put off by opinions on here as being very harsh and under damped.
Click to expand...

I know they are 10 times better than my others lol. The roads here are terrible so i super notice the difference. I took it out around a country lane and he is on rails to me. I am very pleased. The others shortened my spine on bumps, the new ones are great.

The people that hate them probably track cars and actually know what they are talking about. I do not, i go oooooh nice colour and good price too. So take what i say with a huge pinch of salt


----------



## BadNun

I was going to buy 4 strut caps, but that would be lazy and i could buy 20 chocolate bars with the money. I am not lazy and i love chocolate so i will make 4 hoop caps for nothing.

First find something 65mm, i went for Nescafe lids.
Second, raid the bin at work.










Then sand the logo off the lid










Get them checked by an expert










Left over boot primer










Left over manifold paint










Fitted. Audi TT Roadster Hoopless,thingy,covers,caps,lids,tops


----------



## davebowk

Fantastic, i have a saying. If it can't be done on the cheap then it's not worth doing.


----------



## PlasticMac

... Only if it doesn't look cheap (and nasty). Arby's caps look good to me.
Mac.


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi

Looks really good hoopless
Needs a tommeau cover thing to finish off the smooth look


----------



## BadNun

Essex2Visuvesi said:


> Looks really good hoopless
> Needs a tommeau cover thing to finish off the smooth look


I have one, i forgot about it. It is in my spare room. I will put it on next time i take some pictures.

Thank you for making me remember i have one


----------



## KaziAdz

just read through this thread for the last 2 and a bit hours and I've got to say, I'm amazed at the skill and resourcefulness. good job with the build and glad you didn't sell!


----------



## BenOfTheNorth

The boot looks fantastic without the spoiler! Tempted to get my hoops turned to black to hide them better (rather than remove). Love your car


----------



## lorysupercarphoto

so I read the all discussion and Arby is really looking great, keep up the great work


----------



## BadNun

KaziAdz said:


> just read through this thread for the last 2 and a bit hours and I've got to say, I'm amazed at the skill and resourcefulness. good job with the build and glad you didn't sell!


Glad you enjoyed it so far. I have just finished taking the wings and sills off so more to come. I am going to do the wheels too.



InkyUK said:


> The boot looks fantastic without the spoiler! Tempted to get my hoops turned to black to hide them better (rather than remove). Love your car


Thank you


----------



## BenOfTheNorth

BadNun said:


> InkyUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> The boot looks fantastic without the spoiler! Tempted to get my hoops turned to black to hide them better (rather than remove). Love your car
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## BadNun

This is muck in the trap










Snapped and came away from the car



















Problem bolt on driver wing 










Had to saw the bolt but Drivers side done



















I have the wings ect back home and once i learn how to repair them i will show you all how i repaired them


----------



## NickA555

I've just read through all 33 pages tonight and have to say, you've done a great job so far!

It seems that you aren't phased by a lot when it comes to fixing your car doesn't it? 

Well done anyway

Nick


----------



## BadNun

NickA555 said:


> I've just read through all 33 pages tonight and have to say, you've done a great job so far!
> 
> It seems that you aren't phased by a lot when it comes to fixing your car doesn't it?
> 
> Well done anyway
> 
> Nick


I am just learning as i go, every job is either taught by youtube or this site. I do get phased lol i have no idea if i can put it back together. Thank you for checking out my thread.


----------



## BadNun

So i binged youtube and i think i have learned enough to have a go 



 



  The drivers wing is worse than i thought but i decided to have a go at repairing it because it will be great addition to my thread and i love a challenge (i can always replace the wing if i mess it up). I have ordered a passenger sill off the bay so i will have to paint match it, it is silver but not the same silver as mine. I feel if i can do a boot i can do a few wings and sills.

I have however forgot how i did the boot.


----------



## BenOfTheNorth

Don't forget to give old Ed China a watch - he makes it all look easy!


----------



## BadNun

InkyUK said:


> Don't forget to give old Ed China a watch - he makes it all look easy!


  that is one of the videos i watched. I like Ed but he does a crap job of the mr2 compared to some i saw.


----------



## BadNun

This is the drivers wing. I got as much rust as possible, i spent hours on this one spot as i think it will pay in the long run.




























inner arch, yes that is blood.










Wish i knew about this stuff when i did the boot lol























































Get an expert opinion










Having fun


----------



## Spliffy

That's coming along well 

Nick


----------



## BadNun

Some etch primer and few coats of normal primer



















Stone protection


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content





































Insides done, now the front side 










I decided to do the full wings as after sanding i would be doing most of the wing anyway. Sanding the full wing means i get every blemish anyway.



















Wet sand them later maybe.


----------



## BadNun

Going to have to sort the driver wing before laquer because it has a few dog hairs on it.


----------



## davebowk

Don't flat the hairs out then clear it will change the colour where you have flatted.
You will need to basecoat the full wing again
I flatted a repair in and got this. Redone it since


----------



## BadNun

Yes, the whole wing will need doing again after i sort the dog hairs. I should have brushed myself down before i did the last coat.


----------



## BadNun

Driver wing is now dog hair free and both are clear coated. I used the same clear as i used on the boot (good stuff) it is less orange peeled as the boot was so i am happy about that. It will be wet sanded out anyway.





































Sills next, i already started them


----------



## Spliffy

Looking good ! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Nick


----------



## BadNun

Picked up the drivers wing to move to another room while i do the sills and the passenger wing fell off the dog crate i balanced them on, hit the floor hard.










It was in slow motion lol i just stared at it  not cross, part of the adventure and at least i can fix it when i clear coat the sills.


----------



## BadNun

£41 you get what you pay for.




























And it did not match my side, the underseal stripe was very different










Same as the wings, remove as much rust as possible and then rust remover and rust converter and stone chip. I also had to do a minor repair.




























The underseal had to be removed at the ends so after advice from the guy in the shop i tried this, stipple (texture) with a brush.










Mask off the stripe.



















I was so pleased with the affect and then so annoyed they would still not match even after i tried sanding mine to match the one i bought i decided to force match them  mask a stripe and do the lot.










My expert is always watching.










I checked my old sill and the undeseal stops at the end, i think going around is better. Stones flick off the wheel and hit the edge so i wrapped it round the edge.










Primer.










Paint.



















While i am painting i repaired the wing after it fell off  did you notice i zip tied the sills? gotta learn from mistakes grasshopper.



















I will clear coat the sills and the wing soon.


----------



## BrianB

Got to say admire your perseverance and determination to get the job done, well done you [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## 3TT3

Ahh new coilovers then  I hope my old ones gave some service .I still have the rear shocks on mine. Springs replaced with koni lowering ones, and front shocks . Seem to give the ideal max lowering for 245/30/20 and suitable offset . The body work on mine. Its still okafter the refurb 4-5 years ago and respray..no wrap now. Bush replacing , you can buy a kit for like £100 . I used mine like 4 times :lol: .


----------



## BadNun

3TT3 said:


> Ahh new coilovers then  I hope my old ones gave some service .I still have the rear shocks on mine. Springs replaced with koni lowering ones, and front shocks . Seem to give the ideal max lowering for 245/30/20 and suitable offset . The body work on mine. Its still okafter the refurb 4-5 years ago and respray..no wrap now. Bush replacing , you can buy a kit for like £100 . I used mine like 4 times :lol: .


Hiya,yes your coilovers lasted well and i actually miss them. The new ones will not go any higher and it does not sit as nice as yours did. Arby looks too low for me and i will probably change the ones i got. I rushed and should have asked the forum before i bought the new ones.

I am really happy you are well and have not been eaten by a shark.


----------



## BadNun

Another thread asking about the sill plugs got me thinking, can you actually fix them?

Yes.




























Is it worth it? they are £5 each, i say yes.


----------



## BadNun

My sills are now done but i made a mess of the room with my spraycan adventure.



















Sand,paint,woodstain.










New floor.










Repaired all the drain plugs for the sills.










My old broken sill gives a lovely before and after.




























Wings.










This is the muck in one sill.



















I am really happy with the condition of the sills on the car and there is very little rust. I cleaned and treated all 4 corners anyway and if all goes well i shall put him back together on Thursday.


----------



## BadNun

i will wet sand it soon.

Everybody have a happy Crimbus.


----------



## davebowk

Nice job, looks a good match, where did you get the paint from


----------



## BadNun

davebowk said:


> Nice job, looks a good match, where did you get the paint from


Paint https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aerosol-Spra ... SwB-1Yr0Or
Clear coat https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2K-Spraymax- ... xyzGlQ5uUP


----------



## davebowk

Cheers, same colour as mine.


----------



## PlasticMac

BadNun said:


> View attachment 2
> 
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> It does look very smart. Where are the hairy assistants?
> Mac.
> 
> 
> 
> i will wet sand it soon.
> 
> Everybody have a happy Crimbus.


----------



## BadNun

PlasticMac said:


> It does look very smart. Where are the hairy assistants?


Getting ready for Santa Paws.

Merry Crimbus


----------



## Delta4

Nice work BN  
Merry xmas


----------



## Andywill

Looks good.
I like the Tiger seal tip, I will be making use of that next year  .
Merry Xmas


----------



## BadNun

Delta4 said:


> Nice work BN
> Merry xmas


Thank you very much. You too.



Andywill said:


> Looks good.
> I like the Tiger seal tip, I will be making use of that next year  .
> Merry Xmas


Yes, it is great stuff and looks good. I am not sure what tip i gave you though lol i just bought what the man in the shop advised me to use. Merry Crimbus.


----------



## BadNun

Cleaned and fitted the plastic trims over the sills, little tricky to fit.










I was not happy with my hoop cap,thingy covers i made earlier in the thread (not flush)










So i have been collecting more lids from the bin at work. I have improved on my invention of hoop cap,thingy covers and give to you dear reader Version 2, Super duper,flusher hoop cap,thingy covers










Took hours in a Lab with computers and stuff, real research. In no way shape or form was i lazy and just used the next size up in lids.










I used the stone chip paint, not a bad match to the interior panels.


----------



## Spliffy

Looking great, the hoop cover thingies are inspired 

Nick


----------



## BadNun

Spliffy said:


> Looking great, the hoop cover thingies are inspired
> 
> Nick


 

The weather is getting better, i will be wet sanding all the panels i did soon and starting to refurb the wheels.


----------



## BadNun

My adventure may be buggered.

Arby has been great for just under 5 years with only minor issues but now he has finally proper broke. The clutch is going and the garage has quoted the price of a small island. I just spent a lot on things most would not have done :?

Going rate for a kidney? I do not drink so it should be good.


----------



## Delta4

Yep it's a pricey job but it's less than a replacement car would cost if you are not entering shed territory.


----------



## davebowk

I got my clutch done for £500 without a new dual mass flywheel, the original was good. A new flywheel add about £200

Have you shopped around for quotes?


----------



## BadNun

davebowk said:


> I got my clutch done for £500 without a new dual mass flywheel, the original was good. A new flywheel add about £200
> 
> Have you shopped around for quotes?


The garage said £160 for clutch and 10hrs labour plus vat. I could save a little buying my own bits. Is 10hrs about right?

Edit, just read a thread. 5 or 6 hrs get mechanic to check flywheel (could save more £)


----------



## silverbug

My sister is having the clutch done soon on her A3 TDI convertible , all-in with a new clutch it's looking to be about £700 with an extra £300 or so if the flywheel needs doing as well .
Having said that , every clutch I've had done over the years has ended up needing a new DMF as well as the clutch itself .


----------



## davebowk

I have seen 10h labour stated before. Depends on how good the mechanic is or if they have done a few before.
Mine was on 96k and the dual mass was good.


----------



## silkman

I think clutch full kit for a 911 is probably cheaper than the one for the TT. Had mine done and IIRC it was like 400euros for a complete LUK kit from autodoc.


----------



## BadNun

davebowk said:


> Have you shopped around for quotes?


Might be time to sell the Hard top as i need the cutch more lol all quotes are about the same...ish


----------



## auspicious_character

Why not consider this the next level of your progression?
Axle stands, drop the subframe and then get someone to wrap a rope/strap around the box and lower it for you?
Then back onto it.

What you save in Labour you can spend on tools and dmf.


----------



## LesRSV

BadNun said:


> Might be time to sell the Hard top as i need the cutch more


Nah, sell the kidney :roll: 
I hope you find a solution.


----------



## BadNun

auspicious_character said:


> Why not consider this the next level of your progression?
> Axle stands, drop the subframe and then get someone to wrap a rope/strap around the box and lower it for you?
> Then back onto it.
> 
> What you save in Labour you can spend on tools and dmf.


Bless your cotton socks for thinking i have the skillset


----------



## BadNun

LesRSV said:


> I hope you find a solution.


Thank you.


----------



## auspicious_character

BadNun said:


> Bless your cotton socks for thinking i have the skillset


When has that ever stopped you?
It's relatively methodical and not that hard.

You should think about it.


----------



## BadNun

auspicious_character said:


> BadNun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bless your cotton socks for thinking i have the skillset
> 
> 
> 
> When has that ever stopped you?
> It's relatively methodical and not that hard.
> 
> You should think about it.
Click to expand...

I was able to get tools and advice from my friends at Perrys in the past but it has closed down now. I also mess up my fingers real bad working on the car. It was super fun but i have retired from all that.


----------



## auspicious_character

Bws TT then.


----------



## BadNun

auspicious_character said:


> Bws TT then.


I assume that is a garage, or you spilt a pot noodle.


----------



## silverbug

https://m.youtube.com/c/BWSTT/videos?di ... HQtdDgQ%3D

Also has his own mobile TT repair business  .


----------



## BadNun

New clutch and 3 rubber things while the car was in bits  all good and more paperwork for the book. The silver trim off the pedal is on the seat but i can put that back on. It was 10hrs labour.


----------



## microgerry

Hi. Very interesting thread and love your choice of car. I have my eye on one at the mo which may come offf in the next couple of weeks.

I do however have a question for you about your hardtop, if you don;t mind. Would a hardtop fit any roadster or is it something that came with your specific Arby3 - like factory fitted?


----------



## BadNun

microgerry said:


> Hi. Very interesting thread and love your choice of car. I have my eye on one at the mo which may come offf in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> I do however have a question for you about your hardtop, if you don;t mind. Would a hardtop fit any roadster or is it something that came with your specific Arby3 - like factory fitted?


Thank you.

The hard top fits any Roadster. My car does have rubbing strip trims that go all the way around the back and are also on the doors so it could have been fitted at Audi, however it is not a perfect match to the car paint so i doubt it.


----------



## silverbug

BadNun said:


> The hard top fits any Roadster. My car does have rubbing strip trims that go all the way around the back and are also on the doors so it could have been fitted at Audi, however it is not a perfect match to the car paint so i doubt it.


The black anodised aluminium trims for mounting the hard top are fitted to all later roadsters as standard, I didn't realise this until I bought my car (which has them) and began to see pics of earlier cars without the trim.
I know that mine has never had a hard top fitted .


----------



## BadNun

silverbug said:


> BadNun said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hard top fits any Roadster. My car does have rubbing strip trims that go all the way around the back and are also on the doors so it could have been fitted at Audi, however it is not a perfect match to the car paint so i doubt it.
> 
> 
> 
> The black anodised aluminium trims for mounting the hard top are fitted to all later roadsters as standard, I didn't realise this until I bought my car (which has them) and began to see pics of earlier cars without the trim.
> I know that mine has never had a hard top fitted .
Click to expand...

That is the fitting kit that the roof bolts on to. I was refering to my car having cosmetic trims that run around the car including the doors. They match to the trim under the hard top that protects the paint from rubbing.


----------



## microgerry

Thanks for the info. I may have to look out for one once I get the car as it will be used all year round and want to try to protect the fabric roof as much as possible.


----------



## silverbug

BadNun said:


> That is the fitting kit that the roof bolts on to. I was refering to my car having cosmetic trims that run around the car including the doors. They match to the trim under the hard top that protects the paint from rubbing.


Perhaps bad choice of words on my part :lol: , but that's what I'm referring to as well  .
The trims to protect the paintwork if a hard top is fitted were standard fit on later roadsters.
You can see them in this pic of my car , black anodised aluminium trims on doors and around the back of the roof  .


----------



## BadNun

silverbug said:


> black anodised aluminium


----------



## BadNun

6 fun years, however i had 2 dogs at the start of this thread and now i have 4. I will be putting him up for sale this Summer. The Hard Top, liquid TT and Black wheels are now sold. So long and thanks for the fish.


----------

